# Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Einen schönen guten Abend Leute, 

Wie einige von euch sicher wissen, plant die Bundesregierung die Versorgung mit einem Breitbandinternetanschluss als Grundrecht per Gesetz festzuschreiben. Nun habe Ich dazu auf heise und Computerbase.de eine Nachricht gelesen und komme nicht umhin, euch daran teilhaben zu lassen.

Es ist ja bereits bekannt, dass vor allem in Großstädten die Versorgung mit Breitbandinternet sehr gut ist. Dagegen sieht es in eher ländlichen Gebieten sehr schlecht aus, was die Versorgung mit Breitbandinternet anbelangt. Oftmals sind ISDN oder DSL-Light das höchste der Gefühle. Darunter leiden nicht nur die Menschen die in diesen Gebieten leben, sondern in zunehmendem Maße auch die dort ansässige Wirtschaft. 

Daher wollen CDU/CSU und die Grünen unabhängig voneinander Gesetzesentwürfe vorbringen, die einen Rechtsanspruch auf einen Breitbandinternetanschluss zum Grundrecht machen sollen. Erreicht werden soll dies durch die Aufnahme in den Grundversorgungskatalog zu dem unter Anderem auch die Versorgung mit Wasser, Strom oder dem Telefonanschluss gehören. 

Nun scheinen die Verhandlungen innerhalb der Regierungskoalition aber gescheitert zu sein. Schuld daran ist die FDP, die sich wehement gegen eine gesetzliche Vorgabe zum Ausbau des Breitbandinternets wehrt. Die FDP setzt wenig überraschend eher auf den freien Willen der Telekomunikations-Wirtschaft, zum Ausbau des Breitbandinternets. 

Der Bundesverband Breitbandkommunikation e. V. (BREKO) begrüßte das Scheitern der Verhandlungen mit der Begründung, dass kleinere, lokale Unternehmen keine hohen Summen in den Ausbau des Breitbandinternets investieren könnten, ohne dabei wirtschaftliche Kriterien außer acht zu lassen. Sprich: Für kleinere Unternehmen könnte eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung zum Ausbau des Breitbandinternets zum wirtschaftlichen Ruin führen, da sie die dadurch entstehenden hohen Kosten nicht alleine stemmen könnten. 

Das scheitern der Verhandlungen dürfte für die unterversorgten Regionen dagegen eher eine schlechte Nachricht sein. Zwar könnten die erst kürzlich vergebenen LTE-Frequenzen für Abhilfe schaffen, da damit zuerst weiße Flecken auf der Breitbandinternet-Karte Deutschlands ausgefüllt werden sollen. Allerdings dürfte dies für viele Verbraucher aufgrund der hohen Kosten und gedrosselter Frequenzen im Vergleich zu Kabel-Internet und (V)DSL eine doch eher schlechte Alternative darstellen. 

*Quellen:*
Verpflichtung zur Breitbandversorgung kommt vorerst nicht - 04.10.2011 - ComputerBase
BREKO - Pressemitteilungen des BREKO 2011
04.10.11 - Verpflichtung zur Breitband-Versorgung "ist vom Tisch" | c't

*Persönliche Meinung zum Thema:

*Ich denke dass ein Anspruch auf die Versorgung mit Breitbandinternet längst überfällig ist. Zwar bin Ich auf der Meinung, dass kleinere Unternehmen dadurch ins Straucheln geraten könnten, wenn sie hohe Summen für den Ausbau des Breitbandnetzes investieren müssen. Allerdings hätte der Ausbau auch auf freiwilliger Basis schon längst stärker passieren müssen. Ich denke dass es sich für die Telekommunikationsunternehmen jetzt rächen wird, dass man sich jahrelang nur auf den Ausbau in Ballungsräumen konzentriert hat. Großstadte und Ballungsgebiete sind ja tendenziell eher überversorgt mit Breitbandinternet, wogegen man in manchen Dörfern noch nicht mal einen DSL-Light-Anschluss bekommt. 
Notfalls sollte der Staat kleineren Unternehmen unter die Arme greifen, falls diese durch eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung zum Ausbau ins straucheln kämen. Außerdem hielte Ich Strafzahlungen für sinnvoll, falls sich bestimmte Unternehmen nur die Rosinen herauspicken sollten, in dem sie nur in Ballungsräumen den Ausbau vorrantreiben. 
Damit sollten die Unternehmen gezwungen werden, den vergleichs Weise teuren Ausbau in den ländlichen Gebieten stärker vorranzutreiben. 
Offenbar ist der Ausbau auf freiwilliger Basis der falsche Weg, da Ballungsräume bevorzugt und ländliche Gebiete vernachlässigt werden (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). 
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man in der Großstadt für 30, 40€ VDSL 50 bekommt, man auf dem Land aber 20€ für DSL-Light oder DSL 2000 bezahlt. 


Was habt ihr zu dem Thema zu sagen? Ich bin brennend an eurer Meinung interessiert! Viel Spaß beim Disskutieren.

*Edit:

*Hier noch ein Link zu einer Statistik über den Downstream verschiedener Länder:
http://www.tweakpc.de/news/21986/br...orea-bulgarien-und-rumaenien-vor-deutschland/

Deutschland liegt mit durchschnittlich 5,18 Mbps abgeschlagen hinter Ländern wie z.B. Bulgarien, Rumänien und Litauen. 

Angesichts der Wirtschaftskraft unseres Landes ist das meiner Meinung nach eine Schande. Selbst in Finnland, wo die Bevölkerungsdichte viel geringer ist als in Deutschland, ist der Downstream im Schnitt viel höher.


----------



## matty2580 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Viele Initiativen der CDU/CSU, die auf freiwilliger Basis der Wirtschaft setzen, funktionieren entweder nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt.
Die Regierung will, oder es nicht lernen, dass der einzig funktionierende Weg gesetzlich bindende Regelungen sind.

Deutschland liegt jetzt schon in der Nutzung des Internet zurück.
Selbst die als konservativ geltenden Schweizer nutzen das Internet häufiger als die Deutschen.
Wenn auch in Zukunft viele, weiße Flecken auf der Deutschlandkarte keine Internet-Breitbandanbindung zeigen, werden die Nutzerzahlen für dass Internet gegenüber anderen europäischen Länder nicht steigen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Deutschland liegt was die Breitbandversorgung angeht sogar hinter Bulgarien meine Ich. Wenn man sich die Wirtschaftskraft unseres Landes vor Augen hält, dann ist das doch eine Schande.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Die Anbieter sollten zum Ausbauen verpflichtet werden. Wenn alle, je nach Größe des Unternehmens, in einen Topf einzahlen und mit dem Geld der Ausbau finanziert wird, bekommt auch keiner Probleme.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich bin zu 100% deiner Meinung! Bei uns im Dorf bekommen nur die wenigsten 6k! Ich benutze 2K und das ist einfach zu wenig! Einige müssen sogar mit UMTS leben und das geht ja wohl gar nicht!  16K sollte das Minimum sein das jeder (!) Bürger bekommen sollte! Ob er auch eine 16K Leitung bucht muss er entscheiden aber es sollte möglich sein!


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 100% deiner Meinung! Bei uns im Dorf bekommen nur die wenigsten 6k! Ich benutze 2K und das ist einfach zu wenig! Einige müssen sogar mit UMTS leben und das geht ja wohl gar nicht!  16K sollte das Minimum sein das jeder (!) Bürger bekommen sollte! Ob er auch eine 16K Leitung bucht muss er entscheiden aber es sollte möglich sein!


 
Die Grünen fordern übrigens 2 Mbit, CDU/CSU sogar 16 Mbit. 
Je abgelegener man wohnt, desto schlechter und teurer ist die Versorgung mit Breitbandinternet. Das haben wir alleine den Telekommunikationsunternehmen zu verdanken, die sich beim Ausbau die Rosinen herauspicken. Da werden Großstädte und Ballungsräume wo viele Menschen auf engem Raum leben mit Glasfaseranschlüssen versorgt und bekommen relativ günstig VDSL oder mehr mit bis zu 100 Mbit, währent man in ländlichen Regionen froh sein kann wenn man 2 Mbit bekommt und dafür dann "nur" 10€ im Monat bezahlen muss. 

Überspitzt könnte man auch sagen, dass die Leute in ländlichen Gebieten von den TK-Unternehmen diskriminiert werden.


----------



## Ahab (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich befürworte eine freie Wirtschaft, die Haltung der FDP kann ich sogar nachvollziehen. *Aber* was die Versorgung mit Internet angeht denke ich, ist unsere Gesellschaft an einen Punkt angelangt, die eine Gleichsetzung mit Wasser und Energie und eine gesetzliche Reglementierung definitiv notwendig macht. Das war wirklich schwach.


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Das kommt davon, wenn man wichtige Infrastruktur privatisiert. 

Ich kenne Leute auf Sri Lanka, die im letzten Kuhdorf in den Bergen leben und kriegen dort UMTS für umgerechnet <5€/Monat. Das ist auch für deren Verhältnisse wenig.


----------



## SonicNoize (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Als ich noch aufm Dorf gewohnt habe, hatte ich einen Artikel über DSL in der PCAction gelesen (damals hatten die noch hübsche Frauen aufm Cover) und wollte das natürlich gleich haben. Das müsste so gegen 2000 rum gewesen sein, +/- 2. Telekom angerufen und das Ergebnis war ja vorher zu sehen. Im Netz lachten DSL-User über die Minutentarife, bei denen man sich zu Tode zahlt. Das ging bis 2007 so weiter, Youtube Videos waren da ein Luxus. Dann gab es endlich nach tausenden Anrufen DSL 300. Später drohte unsere Gemeinde mit einer Klage und die Telekom hat daraufhin das ganze Dorf mit DSL 16.000 ausgestattet, das im Speedtest sogar darüber liegt. Dazu wurde lediglich ein großer Kasten mit Kram drinn irgendwo aufgestellt. Der ein- oder andere kennt dieses Dörflein von den PCGH EOS und weiß vielleicht, dass da der Hund begraben liegt. Da gibts ja nichtmal nen Laden, nur ein Bäcker, der nur morgens offen hat. Keine Post, nichts. Aber man sieht, dass es technisch wohl kein Problem zu sein scheint.

Mich kotzt es nur tierisch an, wenn man mal schaut, dass RTL für 30 Sekunden Werbung zwischen 25.000 und 65.000€ verlangt. Der "große Kasten" war sicherlich keine Sonderanfertigung für dieses Dorf und wird auch irgendwo in diesen Dimensionen kosten, aber die Telekom und andere Konzerne investieren ihr Geld wohl lieber in Fernsehwerbespots, statt in den Netzausbau oder Kundenservice. Aber das haben Aktiengesellschaften so an sich.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man wichtige Infrastruktur privatisiert.


 Ich kann diese Schritte bis heute noch nicht nachvollziehen. Da hat die Politik gegen ihr Volk gearbeitet. Den Strommarkt zu privatisieren war genauso quatsch. Jetzt wird Strom nicht nur erzeugt, sondern auch gehandelt, und wir Kunden zahlen diesen Stumpfsinn.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Also bei uns ist es sogar so das manch kleinere Dörfer 30K bekommen! 5-10K Einwohner weniger und trotzdem das 15-fache an Speed!  Unverschähmt!


----------



## mrnils253 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich wills mal so sagen warum in nem kleinem Kuh Dorf ne dicke leitung hinlegen nur weil ein paar jugendliche schneller Pr0nz laden wollen.
(So ließt sich das hier bei CB etc. halt)
Das Lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht für die


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

So ist das nun mal. Daher auch das Stichwort "Rosinenpickerei". Ballungsräume ausbauen, da wo man auf wenig Raum viele Leute versorgen kann und hohe Umsätze macht. Und man kann sagen, dass man das Netz ja ausbaut. Auf dem Land ist es halt wesentlich schwieriger und unrentabler, die Leute mit Breitbandinternet zu versorgen. 
Dann lieber die Million dafür nutzen, dass ein Stadtteil mit 50.000 Leuten VDSL bekommt als drei, vier Dörfer mit vielleicht 10.000 Leuten ans Netz anzubinden. So denken die Unternehmen jeden Falls, weshalb es auf freiwilliger Basis nie vorrangehen wird.


----------



## sQeep (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Also eine 16.000er Leitung find ich absolut übertrieben. Wir hier sind Power-User, die allein wegen Steam, Patches oder sonst was eine gewisse Bandbreite benötigen. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass der Normalbürger das Internet für Informationsbeschaffung/Surfen und bissl E-Mail nutzen. Dabei möchte ich anmerken, dass ich selbst nur 386kbit/s hab. Teilweise nervig aber ist halt so, ich komm damit klar und für den Alltag ists ausreichend.
Außerdem darf man die Kosten eines Breitbandausbaus nicht unterschätzen, Straße aufreißen, Rohre rein, Kabel ziehen, Straße wieder zumachen...über mehrere Kilometer. Bezuschussung vom Staat wird 100% übel ausgehen, weil wieder irgendwelche Schlupflöscher drin sind. Strafzahlungen werden einfach auf den Kunden umgelegt. So oder so wird das Geheule groß sein.

Ich sehe die Pflicht bei der Politik in den Kommunen. Hat bei meinem zukünftigen Wohnort auch funktioniert. Bis vor einem Jahr ebenfalls nur 384kbit. Der Bürgermeister hat eine Umfrage gestartet, wie viele Leute an Breitband interessiert sind. Gefunden haben sich um die 80 Haushalte, die sich verpflichtet haben bei einem Ausbau des Netzes einen normalen DSL Vertrag abzuschließen. Damit ist er zum großen T gerannt und jetzt wird Glasfaser gelegt...


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Ich wills mal so sagen warum in nem kleinem Kuh Dorf ne dicke leitung hinlegen nur weil ein paar jugendliche schneller Pr0nz laden wollen.
> (So ließt sich das hier bei CB etc. halt)
> Das Lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht für die


 
Dann hast du ja nichts dagegen, für die Milch das doppelte zu bezahlen. Ach und Storm und Wasser lohnt sich ja auch nicht für die 

Natürlich lohnt sich das nicht für die, deswegen war das auch eine Schwachsinnsidee Strom, Wasser und Kommunikation zu privatisieren.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Es muss ja auch nicht jeder die 16.000er Leitung buchen, aber sie sollte zumindest überall verfügbar sein. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass man auf dem Land für 2Mbit 10€ bezahlt, aber in der Großstadt für 20€ schon VDSL bekommt.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch nicht jeder die 16.000er Leitung buchen, aber sie sollte zumindest überall verfügbar sein. Es kann auch nicht sein, dass man auf dem Land für 2Mbit 10€ bezahlt, aber in der Großstadt für 20€ schon VDSL bekommt.


 10€ wäre ein Klasse preis. 1&1 sieht das aber anders. 6K buchen 2K bekommen und trotzdem 6K zahlen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> 10€ wäre ein Klasse preis. 1&1 sieht das aber anders. 6K buchen 2K bekommen und trotzdem 6K zahlen.


 
Ich kann nur von 1&1 abraten. Hab damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Außerdem nervt dieser Marcel D'Avis tierisch! Einer meiner Kollegen hat sich an Karneval sogar mal als Marcel D'Avis verkleidet


----------



## sQeep (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Die eigentliche Frage ist welche Geschwindigkeit man unter Breitband versteht oder ab wann man es Breitband nennen kann. Rein theoretisch fängt Breitband bei DSL Lite an.... Und da geht der Spaß mit der Definition in Gesetzen, Vorschriften oder was auch immer los.

Ich fände einer überall verfügbare 2.000er als völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Poempel (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Selbst über ne 2000er Leitung würde ich mich freuen... Ich habe auch DSL-Light 384 und es ist auch bei mir keine Besserung in Sicht. Naja bei einem Dorf mit unter 1000 Einwohnern... da kann man nicht viel erwarten 

Ich bin übrigens auch der Meinung das DSL-Light für E-mails und halt normales Surfen auf jeden fall reicht. Nur auf Youtube Videos muss man halt verzichten.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



sQeep schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist welche Geschwindigkeit man unter Breitband versteht oder ab wann man es Breitband nennen kann. Rein theoretisch fängt Breitband bei DSL Lite an.... Und da geht der Spaß mit der Definition in Gesetzen, Vorschriften oder was auch immer los.
> 
> Ich fände einer überall verfügbare 2.000er als völlig ausreichend.


 
In Zeiten wo man über Kabelanbieter schon 100 Mbit bekommt, würde Ich bei 2Mbit nicht unbedingt mehr von Breitband sprechen. Es sollte jeder Haushalt die Möglichkeit haben eine 16 Mbit-Leitung zu buchen. Wer will kann wie gesagt auch nur 2, 6 oder 12 buchen. Dem entsprechend sollten auch die Preise gestaffelt sein. 
Ich meine nicht jeder braucht diese 16 Mbit. Schön und gut, aber wozu den Ausbau auf maximal 2 Mbit begrenzen, wenn es einige Leute gibt die 16Mbit durchaus brauchen? 
Besser man hat 16 Mbit und kann sich zwischen 2 und 16 Mbit seinen Tarif wählen, als wenn es nur 2Mbit gäbe und man dann nur diesen Tarif nehmen kann. 
Außerdem braucht selbst eine kleinere Firma schon einen Anschluss mit 16 Mbit. Da käme man mit 2 Mbit nicht weit.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



sQeep schrieb:


> Also eine 16.000er Leitung find ich absolut übertrieben. Wir hier sind Power-User, die allein wegen Steam, Patches oder sonst was eine gewisse Bandbreite benötigen. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass der Normalbürger das Internet für Informationsbeschaffung/Surfen und bissl E-Mail nutzen. Dabei möchte ich anmerken, dass ich selbst nur 386kbit/s hab. Teilweise nervig aber ist halt so, ich komm damit klar und für den Alltag ists ausreichend.



Denk doch bitte mal nach. Wenn einmal was gemacht wird, ist erstmal Schicht, dann passiert für Jahre nix mehr. Ich halte 16k als Minimum für viel zu niedrig. Wenn heute noch etwas neu gemacht wird  dann 100k  und nichts anderes. Wir leben nicht mehr in der Steinzeit. Wenn Du mit 386kbit/s klar kommst ist das schön für Dich, ich wäre dann arbeitslos. Mein erstes Modem war ein 2400er, dann kam ein 14.4er. War damals o.k., ist aber schon lange her. Sehr lange.

Mann, an der US-Ost-Küste kannst Du alles haben, was Du willst, das einzige Limit ist der Preis... Die meisten haben Fibre in der Straße, oft wurden die Hausanschlüsse kostenlos als kleiner Anreiz gelegt und dann 1 Monat 100/100 for free zum anfixen... Richtig fies. Aber die Zukunft.


----------



## Memphys (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Damit hat sich die FDP dann mal endgültig terminiert - Herlichen Glückwunsch.


Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage - auf wie viel sollte man ausbauen? Wäre es nicht nachhaltiger direkt Glasfaser einzuziehen? Die Daten werden größer, wenn ich mir vorstelle BF3 per Steam/Origin mit 2k saugen zu müssen krieg ichs kotzen. Festplatten werden größer, Spiele werden größer, Patches werden größer, Videos werden größer, Websites werden komplexer - es verbraucht alles wesentlich mehr Bandbreite. Jetzt muss man nur mal 10-15 Jahre weiterdenken, dann wird das Thema wieder losgehen wenn man überall 16k einzieht (ist ja afaik noch kein Glasfaser, das fängt ja bei 32k/50k an).


----------



## sQeep (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Naja die ganze Geschichte mit dem Breitbandausbau begründete sich ursprünglich mal auf zwei Zielen:

1. jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben an im Internet verfügbare Informationen zu gelangen
2. soziale Benachteiligung zu vermeiden

Dieses Ziel wird meiner Meinung nach mit 384kbit bereits erreicht.

Aber natürlich gebe ich dir hinsichtlich Preisstaffelung und schlechter Voraussetzungen für Firmen recht. Allerdings nehme ich hier mal das Beispiel Logistik auf. Früher wie Heute werden Industriestandorte neu erschlossen. Beworben wird das ganze meist mit guten Autobahnanbindungen etc bla bla. Wer sich jetzt trotzdem eine Lagerhalle 30km von der nächsten Autobahn ins nächste Dorf stellt muss halt damit leben, ne neue Autobahnanbindung gibts trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Da magst du recht haben, aber nicht jede kleinere Firma kann sich einen Umzug leisten. Viele Firmen sind in ihren Orten fest verwurzelt. Und Breitbandinternet und Autobahn sind schon zwei verschiedene Kaliber. 

In manchen Dörfern sind die Leute ja bereit ehrenamtlich die Gräben für die Leitungen auszuheben, damit sie wenigstens DSL bekommen. 
Aber du musst auch zugeben, dass ein Land mit einer derartigen Wirtschaftskraft wie Deutschland schon viel mehr in Sachen Breitbandausbau tun könnte. 

Schau dich nur mal in der EU um. Beispiel Finnland: Da ist die Bevölkerungsdichte auch viel geringer als hier und dennoch hat das Land einen im Schnitt höheren Downstream als Deutschland.


----------



## sQeep (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Wie gesagt, ich gebe dir in diesen Punkten ja vollkommen recht. Es könnte definitiv mehr getan werden. Ich sage nur, dass das ursprüngliche Ziel, um das sich die Politik streitet, keine dicke Leitung braucht und man den Kommunikationsgesellschaften nicht blind vorwerfen kann das ganze zu vernachlässigen, weil der Ausbau nicht so schnell voran geht wie es manche gerne hätten. Übertrieben gesagt: Viele erwarten dass innerhalb von 365 Tagen das ganze Land mit Glasfaser auszustatten ist.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

DSL6000 sollte man jedem anbieten müssen, 2000 sind für Youtube und co ebenfalls nicht mehr zeitgemäß und das sage ich mit 3000.
Das die FDP mit dieser Einstellung noch weniger Freunde finden wird dürfte ihr spätestens bei der nächsten Wahl klar werden, wenn sie nicht mal mehr die 5% Hürde schaffen...
Rein wirtschaftlich kann man diese Einstellung zwar nachvollziehen, jedoch sollte man erstmal an die Menschen denken und nicht an das Geld!
Aber Klientelpolitik war ja schon immer das Ziel der Gelben, zu dumm das viele Wähler "relativ" wenig Geld verdienen und nicht in der Stadt wohnen.

Aber eins noch: 
Die Vergleiche mit anderen Ländern wie Rumänion usw hinken in dem Sinn, das es dort entweder schnelles DSL gibt oder garkeins.
Hier in Deutschland wird der Durchschnitt durch ISDN und DSL bis 3000 doch stark kastriert.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Naja die FDP dümpelt derzeit bei 2% rum. Da könnte man auch fast sagen, dass der 18% Slogan um den Faktor 10 verfehlt wurde 

Gerade jetzt wo die Piratenpartei enormen Aufwind erlebt, könnte diese Haltung der FDP noch übel aufstoßen.


----------



## PixelSign (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

ich hänge hier auf dem dorf schon seit jahren mit 3500er dsl fest... wenn man den ausbau von glasfaserkabeln schon nicht hinbekommt, sollte der gesetzgeber wenigstens die lte-technik vorantreiben und die völlig übertriebenen preise und limitierungen verbieten. leider nur wunschdenken


----------



## L-man (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

LOL ich wäre froh wenn ich in meiner Heimal auch nur DSL 0,3 Mbit bekommen würde aber nix da. Es ist noch nicht einmal UMTS verfügbar. Und beim neuen Breitband Funk Ausbau sind wir auch schön aussen vor und auch auf lange Sicht ist dort nichts geplant. Ich habe den Verdacht das einfach die UMTS Sender aufgerüstet werden so das dort wo kein UMTS verfügbar ist auch in weiter Zukunft nix sein wird. Wenn es nach der FDP ginge würden noch mehr solche tolle Ideen wie die Hotelentlastung geben. Die FDP hat sich besser selbst demontiert wie die Opposition jemals es hätte tun können.


----------



## spionkaese (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie schlecht die Leitungen selbst in Hamburg ausgebaut sind.
Wir schaffen hier teilweise noch nichtmal 1MB (also 8000).
Selbst in manchen Kaffs (wieviele von euch kennen Töpingen in der Nähe von Munster?) gibts schnellere Leitungen.


----------



## Zsinj (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Die FDP wills langsam wohl wirklich wissen, fallen noch die 2%?
Da ist man nur noch fassungslos. 

Gerade die FDP müsste ja wissen wie wichtig der Breitbandzugang für die Zukunft ist.  Viele können am digitalen vertrieb von Medien  gar nicht teilnehmen weil ihnen schlicht der Zugang fehlt. 
Aber wenn es schon keine Breitbandgrundversorgung gibt, hat man wenigstens eine fertige Regulierung für Glasfaseranschlüsse.


----------



## Satyrn (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Wenn man sich den Vergleich mit anderen Ländern vor Augen hält, sollte man ein bisschen weiter denken. In anderen Ländern bekommt man nämlich mitnichten überall Internet. Versucht einmal in Südkorea in einem Dorf oder Gemeinde Internet zu bekommen....
Fraglich ist auch wie hoch der Anteil der Bevölkerung in anderen Ländern ist, die den Zugang zum Internet haben. 

Ausserdem ist in immer mehr hundert-Seelen-Dörfern LTE im letzten Jahr verfügbar geworden (was übrigens gesetzlich festgeschrieben ist, dass zunächst ländliche Regionen versorgt werden müssen).
In den Städten hapert es an maroden Leitungen in alten Häusern/Blocks, denkmalgeschützten Gehwegen, die man nicht aufreissen darf (...grml...) etc...

Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, dann entsteht der meiste Traffic durch Spiel und Spaß. Sowas als Grundrecht festzulegen wäre Schwachsinn (wobei, Brot und Spiele fürs Volk, funktioniert immer wieder)


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ach ja eine Sache wollte ich noch loswerden: Schafft man die Probleme auf dem Land nicht bald aus der Welt, erleben wir bald die größte Landflucht seit der Industrialisierung.

Wie will denn eine Firma mit DSL Light arbeiten können? Da gehts nicht immer nur um ein paar EMails. Ergo weniger Arbeit -> stärkere Verstädterung.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Verantwortliche Politik in den Kommunen setzt voraus, dass es Kommunen mit einem stabilen Haushalt gibt. Ich komme aus einer Dorfgemeinschaft südlich von Magdeburg. 2000 wurden mehrere Orte zu einer Einheitsgemeinde zusammengefasst. Wir haben ein großes Gewerbegebiet, dass richtig viel an Geld ranschaffen könnte und letztes Jahr im Juni wurde eine Umfrage zum DSL Bedarf gemacht. Ergebnis war wohl eine überwiegende Mehrheit ist für min. 6MBit, dabei haben große Ortsteile noch nicht mal DSL-light geschweige denn UMTS oder ähnliches, auch eine gescheite Mobilfunkabdeckung im Ort ist Mangelware. Aber die Gemeinde ist pleite und konnte sich bisher noch nichtmal auf einen geordneten Haushalt für 2010 bzw. 2011 einigen. Es gab Gerangel um die Gelder aus dem Konjunkturopaket II und ohne geordneten Haushalt gibt es keine Gelder vom Land/Bund für einen Breitbandausbau. Wie gewonnen so zerronnen. Ich habe dort DSL-Light, aber inzwischen wohne ich in Wolfsburg, aus Nähe zum Arbeitsplatz. Ich hab hier DSL16k und bin froh darüber. 

Eine Nachbargemeinde direkt südlich von uns wollte schon Jahre zuvor einen Ausbau erreichen. Das Kreisamt hat aber nicht stattgegeben, weil die Gemeinde noch an mehreren Millionen Schulden zu knabbern hatte, die ihr ihr maroder Abwasserverband aufgebrummt hat. Hier gab es sogar konkrete Zahlen, die die Telekom für den Ausbau genannt hat. Durch Fördergelder u.ä. begünstigt, musste die Gemeinde nur 12000€ in Eigenregie aufbringen, die die dortigen Unternehmen und Anwohner sogar sammeln wollten. Aber der Amtsschimmel spielt da nicht mit... Sie haben bis heute kein besseres DSL als DSL-Light.

Die Gemeinden mühen sich und manche bekommen es auch. Die westlichen Gemeindenachbarn bekommen DSL16k bis ins hinterste Haus verlegt. Der Norden als MD wird auch schon ausgebaut, aber die haben auch noch weiße Flecken. Wie es im Osten aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber manchmal wiehert der Amtsschimmel und manchmal macht man sich selbst das Leben schwer.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Die FDP kommt immer noch auf eine zu hohe Prozentzahl bei den Umfragen, erst wenn die im Nachkommabereich angekommen sind liegen sie da, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## exa (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

2Mbit Downstream (undzwar bei Volllast, nicht nur "bis zu") sollten gesetzlich Pflicht werden.

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man so hinterher ist, und ich merke das vor allem auch schon in Bildungssachen... wenn ich Videos etc als Material vom Prof bekomme, bzw ich etwas versenden muss (letztens 20MB verschickt, grausamst mit 768 Ur DSL!!!), dann muss das auch ordentlich laufen...


----------



## borni (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Wir haben hier bei uns richtig Glück gehabt. Wohne in einem 2000 Seelen Dorf. Seit 2005 war bei uns DSL light verfügbar und dank Alice und RAM hatte ich seit 2009 sogar Down/Up 1500/500 DSL.
Dann hat die Telekom eine Aktion gestartet, wenn 1000 Leute mit unserer Vorwahl (wo auch die nahe gelegene 45000 Seelen Stadt mit dazu gehört) einen Vorvertrag unterschreiben, bekommen wir VDSL 50.
Hat natürlich geklappt und seit Anfang 2011 haben wir in unserem kleinen Dörfchen VDSL50.


----------



## Icejester (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Mal eine kurze Frage: Wie groß ist überhaupt der Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung, der nicht mindestens Zugang zu DSL 2000 hat? Und das reicht nun wirklich für alles, was das Tagesgeschäft im Netz betrifft.

Will sagen: Macht man sich hier nicht vielleicht Gedanken um ein Thema, das nur eine winzige Minderheit in unserem Land überhaupt betrifft?


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo man über Kabelanbieter schon 100 Mbit bekommt, würde Ich bei 2Mbit nicht unbedingt mehr von Breitband sprechen. Es sollte jeder Haushalt die Möglichkeit haben eine 16 Mbit-Leitung zu buchen. Wer will kann wie gesagt auch nur 2, 6 oder 12 buchen. Dem entsprechend sollten auch die Preise gestaffelt sein.
> Ich meine nicht jeder braucht diese 16 Mbit. Schön und gut, aber wozu den Ausbau auf maximal 2 Mbit begrenzen, wenn es einige Leute gibt die 16Mbit durchaus brauchen?
> Besser man hat 16 Mbit und kann sich zwischen 2 und 16 Mbit seinen Tarif wählen, als wenn es nur 2Mbit gäbe und man dann nur diesen Tarif nehmen kann.
> Außerdem braucht selbst eine kleinere Firma schon einen Anschluss mit 16 Mbit. Da käme man mit 2 Mbit nicht weit.


 
Kompromiss: 2Mbit stellen das absolute Minimum dar, welches allerdings alle 2 jahre erhöht wird. 2013 wären es demnach dann 4, 2015 6-8, 2017 12-16 usw

Was das kleine Firmen Argument anbelangt, so haben diese Ihre Server meist in Serverfarmen in Großstädten, wo 16+ Mbit massenhaft vorhanden ist. Für den Rest der Onlineaktivitäten dieser Firmen reicht quasi immer eine 2er Leitung


----------



## uss-voyager (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Wir hatten wo wir vorher wohnten dsl 6k, 16k wäre da auch möglich gewesen dann sind wir nur 1km weiter gezogen und bekommen jetzt nur noch dsl 1k das war beim steam sommersale nicht lustig über 20gb an Spiele runterladen zu müssen.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Naja FastDreiPunkte wird noch mehr Stimmen von Jugendlichen mit ihrer Politik verlieren.

aber zum Topic ...

Man kann eindeutig aus einigen Threads lesen wer schon eine 50´er Leitung in seinem Haus liegen hat und wer noch auf 3k- rumtümpelt.
Ich selbst besitze leider nur eine "3,5k" Leitung habe weder Kabel Anschluß noch die Lust umzuziehen, wärend 50 Meter weiter eine schöne 50k Kabelanschluß machbar wäre.

Aber Globalisierung von "Breitband" Internet hin oder her, das Medium Internet ist sowohl die Zukunft, als auch für einige eine Notwendigkeit die ihnen das Leben erleichtern bzw. es möglich erhalten.
Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, würde zu mir jemand sagen, dass ich eine 100Mbit Leitung bekommen würde wenn ich die Straße aufreiße ... würd ich sofort losschaufeln


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Auch hier ist seit Jahren nur max. DSL 1000 möglich, die meisten im Dorf haben sogar nur DSL light.
Bei jedem Hochwasser an der Leine säuft das T-Com Kabel regelmäßig ab und hier geht gar nichts
mehr. Die T-Com hat aber kein Interesse die Probleme zu beheben. (ca. 2-3km neues Kabel)

Nun gibt es mit htp (Hannovers Telefon Partner) eine Alternative, htp bietet mir sogar bis zu DSL 2270 
über die marode Leitung und es klappt soweit auch sehr gut. Der Service ist ebenfalls 100% besser als
bei der T-Com, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Nun hat htp uns hier im Dorfe ein Angebot gemacht, das bei 225 interessierten Haushalten ein Ausbau auf
max. DSL 50k stattfinden soll. 
Also wird nicht einmal ein Vorvertrag vorausgesetzt, allein das Interesse reicht aus.

Nächste Woche findet eine Infoveranstaltung statt, wo ich hoffentlich mehr zum Ausbau erfahren werde.


----------



## Stricherstrich (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Man ich hab 40 Kb/s Internet.
Ich sterbe fast.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Also zu Zeiten wo Full HD Filme keine Seltenheit sind, und Spiele Updates immer größer werden, sollte es wirklich Flächendeckend mindestens DSL 16000 geben.
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, wenn die Anbieter zusammenlegen würden, wäre der Ausbau locker machbar.


----------



## MARIIIO (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ihr solltet nicht vergessen, dass ein "Recht auf Internet" zur Folge hat, dass der Staat den Ausbau zumindest mitfinanzieren muss, und das Geld dann natürlich aus eurer Tasche holen will. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich weiß wie es ist, mit DSL Light auf einer maroden Leitung unterwegs zu sein, auf der tageweise dann mal garnichts geht. Ich habe nun hier die tolle 6000er Leitung, welche ich eigentlich echt ausreichend finde (Ja, The Witcher 2 lädt dann halt mal fast nen Tag lang per STEAM...). 16K müssen es mMn nicht sein!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch jahrelang auf dsl gewartet und muss dazu sagen da hab ich schon in berlin gewohnt 
Hab dann irgendwann auch 6k bekommen und fand das mehr als ausreichend!

Klar ne 50k leitung is um länger besser aber nicht zwingend notwendig


----------



## Memphys (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Ihr solltet nicht vergessen, dass ein "Recht auf Internet" zur Folge hat, dass der Staat den Ausbau zumindest mitfinanzieren muss, und das Geld dann natürlich aus eurer Tasche holen will.


 
Lieber für Internet als für Griechenland...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Lieber für Internet als für Griechenland...


 Genau, lieber UNSER Geld in UNEREM Land ausgeben. Das wäre was Sinnvolles.


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich wohne in einem 1000 Seelendorf, ca. 20km entfernt von Berlin.

Durch unser Dorf zieht sich ein Glasfaserkabel (Backbone), Berlin-Potsdam.

In der gesamten Umgebung, mehrere Dörfer, teils nicht weiter als 4km voneinander entfernt.

Kein DSL. Nur UMTS auf einem überlasteten Turm von Vodafone.

Ca. 8.000 Menschen, wohnen in der näheren Umgebung, davon ca. 5000 ohne DSL.

Keinem DSL Anbieter war es möglich dieses Kabel anzuzapfen und die restlichen Orte mitzuversorgen.

Da tauchte die Firma DNS:Net auf. Ende 2009.

Diese versprach, bei entsprechender Vorvertragszahl auszubauen. VDSL 50.000 für 50€.

Die hatten wir wesentlich schneller, als das ca. doppelt so große Nachbardorf, zusammen als geplant.

Nun gab es dieses Versprechen nicht mehr.

Nach einiger Zeit gab es die Breitbandinitiative. 26 Richtfunkanlagen  sollten, mit Steuergeldern finanziert, DSL nach Brandenburgs "weiße  Flecken" bringen.

Das Nachbardorf erhielt eine, ca. 5 Leute genossen ca. ein Jahr VDSL. 50.000.

Nun hieß es VDSL 25.000 für 50€.

Ein Jahr später wurde unsere Anlage eingeweiht. Es wurde der  Outdoor-DSLAM, die Funkanlage, das Kabel, Grabungsarbeiten und die  Technik im Kasten gestellt. Damit hatte unsere Gemeinde ZWEI der 26  Anlagen erhalten.

Einige Zeit später war 1/3 des Dorfes erschlossen, ein anderes 1/3 hatte  1&1 6.000 ala 8kb (reell gemessen), ca. 500 Meter von der Funkanlage entfernt.

Mein Teil, ca. einen Kilometer von der Funkquelle entfernt gar nichts.

Bis heute wurde jedes Problem, das gefunden wurden von den Anwohnern  gelöst. Eine Bahnquerung, Buddelkosten... Sogar das Amt ist bereit  sofort die Anträge zu erledigen.

Aber bis auf leere Versprechungen und einen Kommentar, das wir vom Tisch  gefallen wären, gab es nichts. Oh doch etwas gab es: LTE Speerzone,  noch unmöglicheren UMTS Empfang, mittlerweile nur noch EDGE. Und weitere  Zeitverschiebungen, wann denn nun der Ausbau erfolgen soll.  64  Haushalte, teils Mehrfamilienhäuser, und einige kleine Betriebe warten  auf einen Ausbau.

Die Bereitschaft alles wieder zu zuschütten, um Kosten zu sparen ist da.  Selber graben ist bis jetzt, aus rechtlicher Sicht , nicht möglich.

Jetzt ist der 3.300 Seelenort fast erschlossen, findet aufgrund von schlechter PR aber keine neuen Kunden. 

Unser Kasten ist voll. Dort gibt es auch die meisten Anschlüsse.

(Erinnerungsprotokoll, Fehler wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Ihr solltet nicht vergessen, dass ein "Recht auf Internet" zur Folge hat, dass der Staat den Ausbau zumindest mitfinanzieren muss, und das Geld dann natürlich aus eurer Tasche holen will.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich weiß wie es ist, mit DSL Light auf einer maroden Leitung unterwegs zu sein, auf der tageweise dann mal garnichts geht. Ich habe nun hier die tolle 6000er Leitung, welche ich eigentlich echt ausreichend finde (Ja, The Witcher 2 lädt dann halt mal fast nen Tag lang per STEAM...). 16K müssen es mMn nicht sein!


 
Das Argument zieht bei mir aber nicht. Der Staat verschwendet ettliche Milliarden an Steuergeldern für sinnlose oder wenig sinnvolle Dinge. Ob man damit jetzt das Geld meint, das an Griechenland geht (was so oder so bei den Banken landet), oder ob es irgendwelche halbfertigen Brücken sind, die in der Landschaft rumstehen... Der Staat verschwendet unsere Steuergelder. Wäre der Staat eine private Firma, wäre die schon längst bankrott!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

@Charlie Harper

/sign eXtreme

TT: Ich habe selbst DSL 6000 und komme damit schon manchmal an die Nervengrenze, wenn ich mir dann noch überlege das manche Menschen nur DSL 1000 bzw. garkein DSL haben und für 6000er warscheinlich schon fast töten würden, fände ich eine Grundversorgung von mind. 16k angemessen. Wofür zahlt man den Steuern?


----------



## Jackhammer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

ich finde auch das es eine bindende reglung geben sollte das "jeder" die möglichkeit hat min. dsl 16.000 zu bekommen.
habe auch jahrelang mit dsl lite arbeiten müssen, was bei den heutigen datenmengen die ich verschicken muss nicht möglich wäre, ohne VDLS.

ich arbiete auch viel von zuhause aus, wenn ich 800Mb mit dsl lite verschicken müsste, wäre ich heute arbeitslos.

die kosten sind nur am anfang relevant, wenn die infrastruktur mal steht, verdient sie schnell geld, wartungskosten sind relativ gering.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Na hat die FDP wieder eine Spende gekriegt, wie damals bei der Hotel-SpendenAffäre.


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Naja Ich hab mal folgendes Gedankenspiel gemacht: Ein Kaff mit 1000 Einwohnern, die Hälfte würde DSL buchen. Angenommen sie bezahlen 20€ im Monat für's DSL wären das über 3 Vertragslaufzeigen a 24 Monaten 720.000€. Also fast ne dreiviertel Million Euro an Einnahmen über 6 Jahre mit 500 Leuten. Also da könnte man schon mehr von den Unternehmen erwarten...


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Was ist mit dem Ausgaben die die Firmen haben z.b.Angestellte,Ausbau,unterhaltung usw.
Nach deiner Hochrechnung haben dann im endeffekt 32 Mil. Deutsche einen Internetanschluss.


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Ausgaben die die Firmen haben z.b.Angestellte,Ausbau,unterhaltung usw.
> Nach deiner Hochrechnung haben dann im endeffekt 32 Mil. Deutsche einen Internetanschluss.


 
Seit wann hat Deutschland 64 Millionen Einwohner? Außerdem sind 32 Millionen gar nicht mal so falsch. 
Siehe hier: Statistisches Bundesamt Deutschland - 73% der privaten Haushalte haben einen Internetzugang

73% aller Haushalte verfügen über einen Internetanschluss ^^

Außerdem sagt ja keiner, dass diese Unternehmen keine Kosten hätten. Die Ausgaben für den Ausbau werden nur völlig asymetrisch verteilt. 
Und was meinst du mit Unterhaltung? Seit wann gehört das zu den Ausgaben einer Firma? Zudem zählst du ja den Ausbau zu den Kosten des Unternehmens. Wie gesagt, es wird zu einseitig investert. Das liegt der Hund begraben. Die Unternhemen, zumindest die großen, können es sich ja leisten, nur wird da wo es am dringendsten nötig ist nichts investiert, weil es für die Unternehmen nicht profitabel genug wäre. Und genau deshalb wäre eine gesetzliche Verpflichtung dringend notwendig. Es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund für die Unternehmen zu jammern. Hätte man schon früher mit dem flächendeckenden Ausbau begonnen, wäre man wohl noch billiger weggekommen. Schließlich ist der Kupferpreis in den letzten 10 Jahren ja nicht gefallen. 



Ich behaupte außerdem, dass es ein großer Fehler war, die Telekommunikation zu privatisieren. Sobald finanzielle Interessen privater Firmen im Spiel sind, werden öffentliche Versorgungsnetze vernachlässigt oder nur dort ausgebaut, wo hohe Umsätze zu erwarten sind. 
Man sieht es schon beim Stromnetz, das zum Teil schon völlig marode ist. Man stelle sich vor, das Schienennetz der Bahn würde privatisiert werden: Es würden immer mehr Nebenstrecken stillgelegt werden, nur die rentabelsten Strecken blieben erhalten.

Aber so ist das nun mal: Ohne Zwang passiert nichts!


----------



## ZockerM. (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Also erst einmal zu dem Post über mir. Das Bahnnetz ist zum größten Teil Privatisiert, dafür hat die Bahn ein eigenes Tochterunternehmen was das Netz der Bahn unterhält. Was ich in den letzten Monaten gesehen habe ist der Neubau von Bahnhöfen in kleinen Dörfern und 3 Gleisiger ausbau von Strecken. Der Staat bezuschusst die Bahn natürlich beim Netzausbau aber unterhalten wird es von einem privatisierten Unternehmen. Und wenn man sich die Investitionssumme der Bahn in den Regionalverkehr ansieht sieht man, dass dort mit Abstand das meiste Geld investiert wird. Gerade da scheint das System zu funktionieren.

Zu den tollen Ländervergleichen im Breitbandinternet.
Seht euch doch mal die Bevölkerungsverteilung der Länder an
Alleine im Großraum Helsinki leben 1,2 mio der 5,3 Mio Einwohner Finnlands oder Korea oder Japan da leben fast alle Menschen in den Städten und der rest hat oft gar keinen Internetanschluss, der dann natürlich auch nicht den Schnitt nach unten zieht. Und in Ballungsräumen ist das Netz natürlich schnell. Nur in Deutschland is das Landleben wesentlich mehr ausgeprägt als in den genannten Ländern, das macht uns den Schnitt "kaputt". Solche Vergleiche sind also für die Katz. Macht euch nicht verrückt von wegen wir sind in Deutschland die letzten Menschen.

Das das Netz ausgebaut werden muss ist keine frage, nur sollte man von solchen Vergleichen Abstand nehmen. Ich bin auch für ein Grundrecht auf mindestens 6MBit. Da muss ganz einfach Geld in die Hand genommen werden vom Staat und von den Unternehmen so ähnlich wie beim Bahnnetz.

Ich wohne Übrigens auf dem Land in einem 1600 Seelendorf, aber wir haben hier im Haus 6 mbit und die option auf 16 mbit und der Handymast ist 300 m weg vom Haus und hier gibts 7,2 Mbit HSDPA, wir sind also hier in einer guten situation kommt aba auch durch das große nachbardorf mit einigen Unternehmen, die teilweise auch eigene Glasfaserleitungen haben für 32Mbit S-DSL also 32/32 down/up.


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Soweit Ich weiß ist die Deusche Bahn doch ein teilstaatliches Unternehmen, oder nicht? Somit gehört das Streckennetz zum Teil auch dem Staat. 


Und zum Ländervergleich: In Finnland ist es tatsächlich so, dass jedes Kuhkaff gut versorgt ist. Die Anbindung ist also nicht nur in den Ballungsräumen, sondern auch in ländlichen Gegenden gut. 

@ZockerM. Sei froh dass du eine solch gute Anbindung hast. In vergleichbaren Dörfern ist das keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass man eine derartige Anbindung hat.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Soweit Ich weiß ist die Deusche Bahn doch ein teilstaatliches Unternehmen, oder nicht? Somit gehört das Streckennetz zum Teil auch dem Staat.
> 
> 
> Und zum Ländervergleich: In Finnland ist es tatsächlich so, dass jedes Kuhkaff gut versorgt ist. Die Anbindung ist also nicht nur in den Ballungsräumen, sondern auch in ländlichen Gegenden gut.
> ...


 
Falsches Thema


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Naja Ich hab mal folgendes Gedankenspiel gemacht: Ein Kaff mit 1000 Einwohnern, die Hälfte würde DSL buchen. Angenommen sie bezahlen 20€ im Monat für's DSL wären das über 3 Vertragslaufzeigen a 24 Monaten 720.000€. Also fast ne dreiviertel Million Euro an Einnahmen über 6 Jahre mit 500 Leuten. Also da könnte man schon mehr von den Unternehmen erwarten...


 
DAS Kaff möchte ich sehen in dem nur Junggesellen, Geschiedene und DINKs (Double Income No Kids) wohnen 
Nein ehrlich, bei 1000 Einwohner sind 200-250 Anschlüsse eher ein realistisches Maximum, und 150-200 guter Durchschnitt, denn mehr Haushalte wird es da kaum geben. Kinder und Jugendliche nehmen ja wohl kaum noch ein separates Abo zu dem ihrer Eltern hinzu (was wohl auch kaum möglich wäre), und Rentner begnügen sich normalerweise auch mit DSL Light... wenn sie denn überhaupt noch ins Netz wollen! Zudem nehmen diese ja auch nicht alle Internet beim selben Anbieter, was den möglichen ertrag noch weiter senkt. Da die Anbieter bei Netzausbau auf worst Case Szenarien achten, wäre hier der Ertrag in dem genannten Szenario wohl weniger als ein Zehntel deiner Rechnung.

Und selbst wenn, 720.000€ wären noch lange nicht kostendeckend gewesen


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe in meinem Dorf 6000er DSL, 2km weiter in der Kleinstadt haben sie per Kabel 128.000er. Wenigstens eine Kabelanbindung sollte man doch gewährleisten können.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn ich in Berlin wenigstens mal mehr als meine 256 kb/s haben würde. -_-
Nichtmal übers Kabelnetz kann ich Internet bekommen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 100% deiner Meinung! Bei uns im Dorf bekommen nur die wenigsten 6k! Ich benutze 2K und das ist einfach zu wenig! Einige müssen sogar mit UMTS leben und das geht ja wohl gar nicht!  16K sollte das Minimum sein das jeder (!) Bürger bekommen sollte! Ob er auch eine 16K Leitung bucht muss er entscheiden aber es sollte möglich sein!



Naja DSL 6.000 als Minimum würde vollkommen reichen, versteh auch nicht warum sich hier manche über 6k-Internet beschweren, ich habe in meinem Dorf sagenhafte 384 Kilobit pro Sekunde, über 2 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland haben unter 2k also mal bitte Rücksicht auf die Kleinen nehmen ^^



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Naja Ich hab mal folgendes Gedankenspiel  gemacht: Ein Kaff mit 1000 Einwohnern, die Hälfte würde DSL buchen.  Angenommen sie bezahlen 20€ im Monat für's DSL wären das über 3  Vertragslaufzeigen a 24 Monaten 720.000€. Also fast ne dreiviertel  Million Euro an Einnahmen über 6 Jahre mit 500 Leuten. Also da könnte  man schon mehr von den Unternehmen erwarten...


 
Zahle 40 bzw. sollten es jetzt eigentlich 35 Euro im Monat sein aber der scheiß Telekom muss man das fünf Mal einprügeln dass die die 5 Euro weniger auch wirklich abbuchen es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Wie wäre es mit einer DSL Umfrage?

PCGH?

Edit 9:58:

Am besten wie die Grafikkarten-Umfrage, jeden Monat neu. Und/oder die Werte von zu Hause/Arbeit. In reell ankommenden KBits/s.


----------



## Satyrn (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Vielleicht sollten sich hier manche darüber Gedanken machen womit sie ihre Bandbreite auslasten. Zu 80% dürften das illegale Downloads sein. 
PC Spiele und Co. sind LUXUS. Wer Luxus geniessen will, der muss sich selbst darum kümmern. Es ist ja keinem verboten selbst die Kosten für eine Kabellegung zu übernehmen. Da spielt jeder Anbieter mit (bei mir in der Strasse werden wir Glasfaserkabel verlegen lassen. Es scheitert im Moment nur am denkmalgeschützen Gehweg...der aus ganz normalen Pflastersteinen besteht ^^ )

Und was ich bereits sagte: Es ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben worden, dass LTE zuerst in kleinen Gemeinden ausgebaut werden muss, bevor an die Städte herangegangen wird. (In 2 Bundesländern (Saarland und X) sind bereits 99% aller Gemeinden unter 5000 Einwohner gedeckt)


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

gibt es eigentlich keine wichtigeren themen in der deutschen politik?  griechenland säuft ab und nimmt im finanziuellen strudel halb europa mit (wenns reicht) und hier sollen millionen für i-net ausgegeben werden ^^ un wenn ihr nach nem minimalen standard fragt, dann doch ned nach 16k oder so oO 1 oder 2k als minimum langen doch dicke. das ganze sollte mMn überhaupt nen angenehmen zugang gewährleisten, aber ned die möglichkeit für sonst was für dinger (siehe satyrns post zum bsp). fürs reine zocken oder surfen langt ne kleine leitung doch auch dicke...


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ich kann ja auch noch froh sein über 2k in nem 3 Häuser "Dorf".
Zum zocken reichts schon, aber wenn ich mal ein spiel über steam lad, muss ich pc 2 Nächte durchlaufen lassen.... Von dem her würd ich mich schon über besseres Internet freuen, anderseits kann ich das wegen 3 Häuser kaum verlangen dass die nen Kilometerlangen graben aufreißen


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

dann muss man der realität halt ins auge schauen und einsehen, das steam für einen ungeeignet is - retail kauf. geht ja auch übers inet, wenn man keinen großen markt in der nähe hat oder die einem zu teuer sin. steam mag geil sein (wers mag), aber es is einfach witzlos ohne gescheites i-net. genauso könnte sich nen hartz4ler aufregen, warum er sich keinen dicken benz vor die tür pflanzen kann ^^ dafür is dieses staatliche minimum halt einfach nich gedacht. punkt.

(is in deinem persönlichen fall natürlich kein thema in sachen staatliches minimum - aber es passt halt zur demonstration ^^)


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Satyrn schrieb:


> Zu 80% dürften das illegale Downloads sein.


 
Und von denen bezahlen auch noch höchstens 50% den Anschluss, weil sie den ihrer Eltern nehmen - aber hauptsache motzen.
Ansonsten kann ich DarkMo nur voll und ganz zustimmen: Die Politik sollte erstmal andere Dinge regeln (können) - und sowieso 16k als Standard?


----------



## Danger23 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

So dann werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben obwohl ich aus Österreich bin. Aber ich arbeite bei einem großen Telekommunikationsunternehmen daher kenn ich mich etwas aus.
Die Idee alles in Deutschland flächendeckend mit 16k als Standard herzustellen ist eine nette Idee, aber nicht finanzierbar zumindest nicht mit den Gebühren die üblich sind. Der Grund ist auch ganz einfach, am Land sind einfach die Leitungen und Leitungswege viel länger und daher der Verlust auf diesen Leitungen auch deutlich höher. Und bevor jetzt jemand schreit, kann man ja Glasfaser legen. Natürlich kann man das legen aber Glasfaser ist relativ teuer und für ein Dorf mit 100 Einwohner rechnet sich das einfach finanziell nicht. Daher wird das auch kein einziger Netzbetreiber freiwillig machen egal wie groß er ist. 

Und ich denke das es politisch wohl eher andere Krisenherde zu lösen gibt als eine flächendeckende DSL Versorgung.


----------



## Memphys (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Und von denen bezahlen auch noch höchstens 50% den Anschluss, weil sie den ihrer Eltern nehmen - aber hauptsache motzen.
> Ansonsten kann ich DarkMo nur voll und ganz zustimmen: Die Politik sollte erstmal andere Dinge regeln (können) - und sowieso 16k als Standard?


 
Klar, jetzt sind wieder alle denen ein Holzmodem nicht reicht Leecher... Überleg doch mal das manche den Internetzugang nicht alleine nutzen, wir wohnen in einem zweifamilienhaus und hatten bis vor kurzem 2 MBit down - nachmittags sind die Ladezeiten von Websites teilweise bei ~10s gewesen. YouTube jetzt mal ausser Acht gelassen, das ging sowieso nicht klar. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal die Frage was im Internetzeitalter angemessen ist, wenn viele Dinge nurnoch übers Internet gehen...

Wie gesagt, jedes File wird größer. Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir noch Megabyte-Festplatten, mittlerweile sind wir bei Terabyte. Wieviel Sinn macht es, die ganzen Straßen aufzureißen um DSL-Light auf 2k aufzubohren, nur um spätestens 3-4 Jahre wieder vorm selben Problem zu stehen?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Klar, jetzt sind wieder alle denen ein Holzmodem nicht reicht Leecher...


In meinem Beitrag schrieb ich etwas von 50%  Diese 50% bezogen sich auch noch auf die zuvor von einem anderen User genannte Summe 80%. Ergibt bei mir summa summarum 40% aller Leute, wie du da auf die vollkommen unangebrachte Verallgemeinerung "alle" kommst, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.



Memphys schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal das manche den Internetzugang nicht alleine nutzen, wir wohnen in einem zweifamilienhaus und hatten bis vor kurzem 2 MBit down - nachmittags sind die Ladezeiten von Websites teilweise bei ~10s gewesen. YouTube jetzt mal ausser Acht gelassen, das ging sowieso nicht klar. Und jetzt stellen wir uns mal die Frage was im Internetzeitalter angemessen ist, wenn viele Dinge nurnoch übers Internet gehen...


Vielleicht nutzt im anderen Teil des Hauses jemand seinen Zugang zu stark 
Grundsätzlich hast du dann allerdings auch etwas Pech bei der Wohnungssuche gehabt, viele Häuser haben mehrere Anschlüsse - in der Regel für jede Partei Einen. Die können dann in der Regel auch alle voll versorgt werden. Desweiteren kannst du dir ja beim nächsten Umzug ja Gedanken über die maximal verfügbare Internetbandbreite machen - gehört halt mittlerweile dazu, wie Kabel oder Satellit.

Ich habe selbst bis vor Kurzem lange in eienr Gegend gewohnt, in der nur DSL 2000 in einem Zweifamilienhaus möglich war. Von daher kann ich guten Gewissens behaupten, dass das super zum Surfen reicht. Auch Youtube-Videos kann man damit sehen - sofern es nicht 1080p oder 720p sein muss. Ansosnten lade deine Spiele oder sonstwas halt über Nacht.

Und viele der Dinge, die "nur noch übers Internet gehen" beziehen sich eben auf E-Mail-Korrespondenz und Webseiten-Anzeige. Das geht mit DSL 2000!



Memphys schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, jedes File wird größer. Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir noch Megabyte-Festplatten, mittlerweile sind wir bei Terabyte. Wieviel Sinn macht es, die ganzen Straßen aufzureißen um DSL-Light auf 2k aufzubohren, nur um spätestens 3-4 Jahre wieder vorm selben Problem zu stehen?


Vor ein paar Jahren waren wir nicht bei MB-Festplatten, ebenfalls leicht übertrieben  
Aber auch hier kann ich nur bei meinem Standpunkt bleiben: Die Politik hat momentan wichtigeres zu tun, als sich um so einen Mist (Entschuldigung für den klaren Ausdruck) zu kümmern. Wenn wir Pech haben, können bald viele ihren Inet-Anschluss nicht mehr bezahlen (etwas übertrieben), während einige Wenige en Spender für ganze Städte spielen können.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



DarkMo schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich keine wichtigeren themen in der deutschen politik?  griechenland säuft ab und nimmt im finanziuellen strudel halb europa mit (wenns reicht) und hier sollen millionen für i-net ausgegeben werden ^^ un wenn ihr nach nem minimalen standard fragt, dann doch ned nach 16k oder so oO 1 oder 2k als minimum langen doch dicke. das ganze sollte mMn überhaupt nen angenehmen zugang gewährleisten, aber ned die möglichkeit für sonst was für dinger (siehe satyrns post zum bsp). fürs reine zocken oder surfen langt ne kleine leitung doch auch dicke...


 
Lieber gibt man das Geld für was sinnvolles aus, als einem Land weitere Finanzhilfen zu gestatten, welches noch nich mal in der Lage ist die Steuern der Bürger ordentlich einzutreiben, die Korruption im Land zu bekämpfen und dennoch über einen aufgeblähten Staatsapparat verfügt. Griechenland wird so oder so pleite gehen, daran führt doch gar kein Weg mehr vorbei!

So jetzt zum Thema: Du glaubst dass 2Mbit dicke reichen? Okay, fürs Sufen ja. Aber denk mal an die Zukunft. Wieso jetzt 2Mbit flächendeckend gewährleisten, wenn diese in ein paar Jahren schon nicht mehr reichen? Es wäre doch schwachsinnig das Netz nicht gleich soweit auszubauen, dass jeder 16Mbit bekommt.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Erlaube mir nur eine Gegenfrage: Warum werden dann überhaupt noch Autos gebaut, die mit Benzin fahren?

Richtig, weil es noch reicht und einfach billiger ist! Ansonsten zahlen doch sowieso nur wir den Ausbau


----------



## Memphys (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> In meinem Beitrag schrieb ich etwas von 50%  Diese 50% bezogen sich auch noch auf die zuvor von einem anderen User genannte Summe 80%. Ergibt bei mir summa summarum 40% aller Leute, wie du da auf die vollkommen unangebrachte Verallgemeinerung "alle" kommst, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht nutzt im anderen Teil des Hauses jemand seinen Zugang zu stark
> ...


 
Zuerst mal: Übertreibungen sind ein sprachliches Mittel. Es geht hier ja auch nicht direkt um Holzmodems sondern um DSL-Light aber naja, ist ja auch latte. Sagen wir mal hier wurde ein Großteil der User beschuldigt Leecher zu sein... mir ist es nämlich egal ob die über die Eltern saugen, Leecher bleibt Leecher.

BTW, mir ist es lieber sie kümmern sich um so eine Regelung als um die Euro-Rettung. Bei der Euro-Rettung werden sie nämlich wesentlich mehr in den Sand setzen.

Zum Thema mehrere Anschlüsse: Das mag da gelten wo noch oft gebaut wird, wo ich wohne sind es die allerwenigsten Häuser die mehrere Anschlüsse haben - umziehen kommt auch eher nicht in Frage. Hauptargument ist aber trotzdem immernoch das die 16k gebraucht werden werden, wenn nicht jetzt dann in 5-10 Jahren, denn es kann ja eigentlich nicht der Sinn sein alle 2-3 Jahre komplett Deutschland neu zu verkabeln...


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Erlaube mir nur eine Gegenfrage: Warum werden dann überhaupt noch Autos gebaut, die mit Benzin fahren?
> 
> Richtig, weil es noch reicht und einfach billiger ist! Ansonsten zahlen doch sowieso nur wir den Ausbau


 
Billiger als was? Erdgas? 
Wir fahren deshalb noch Autos mit Benzin - und Dieselmotoren weil die Autoindustrie seit über 100 Jahren darauf gesetzt hat, obwohl es schon sehr früh Autos mit Elektroantrieb gab. Dieser wurde aber einfach nicht konsequent weiterentwickelt. Damals war Öl ja ein endlos verfügbarer Rohstoff^^


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Hauptargument ist aber trotzdem immernoch das die 16k gebraucht werden


 deutsch und geschichte mochte ich nie, aber nen paar dinger sin doch hängen geblieben: man stellt eine these auf - und dann untermauert man sie mit argumenten ^^ punkt 2 fehlt bei dir. also: wieso brauch man denn bitte 16k? ich hab auch ne 16k leitung laut rechnung, dank tcom bekomm ich aber nur 6k  und was soll ich sagen - 6k langen dicke für alles. da isses latte ob meine freundin ihren rechner noch anschmeisst, radio stream hört und im skype mit leuten labert und rumsurft - ich hab beim zocken zum bsp keine einbußen. dann kommt die nächste these: das wird in paar jahren scho nich mehr reichen - wieso? oO beim zocken wird ned das ganze spiel gestreamt (zum glück noch ned), sondern nur positionsdaten - was nen minimaler bruchteil dessen is, was viele hier warscheinlich vermuten ^^ man könnte jetz argumentieren, dass die seiten immer flash lastiger werden - is aber wohl kaum das problem des deutschen staates, der - wenn überhaupt - ne grundversorgung stellen möchte.

ich weis langsam auch, warum die piraten so viel zuwachs bekommen. von nix plan, das auch noch zugeben, zu nüscht ne lösung parat haben und alles den einzelnen bürger entscheiden lassen ^^ wenn die mit der einstellung mal an die macht kommen, geht deutschland unter >< aber gut, bling bling inet für jedes omchen aufm dorf is halt wichtiger, als die globale wirtschaft


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Memphys schrieb:


> [...]BTW, mir ist es lieber sie kümmern sich um so eine Regelung als um die Euro-Rettung. Bei der Euro-Rettung werden sie nämlich wesentlich mehr in den Sand setzen.[...]


 
Begründung (sofern man diese gelten lassen kann?) hin oder her, für mich hast du dich hier disqualifiziert. Das kann nicht wirklich dein Ernst sein?
Man kann über Politiker denken wie man will - und weiß Gott, ich denke nicht wenig Negatives über sie - aber das man lieber heir eine gesetzliche Regelung findet als eine sinnvolle(!) Lösung fürs Euro-Geld-Problem zu finden. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, einmal bitte über den Tellerand schauen...



			
				Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Billiger als was? Erdgas?
> Wir fahren deshalb noch Autos mit Benzin - und Dieselmotoren weil die Autoindustrie seit über 100 Jahren darauf gesetzt hat, obwohl es schon sehr früh Autos mit Elektroantrieb gab. Dieser wurde aber einfach nicht konsequent weiterentwickelt. Damals war Öl ja ein endlos verfügbarer Rohstoff^^


Natürlich ist die Anschaffung eines E-Autos (Erdgas ist nun wirklich keine *sinnvolle* Alternativ zu Erdöl) teurer als ein Benzin-Auto. Mir ist schon klar, dass Pläne für fertige Autos seit Ewigkeiten fertig oder fast fertig sind, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle...
Nichtsdestotrotz kostet eine großflächige Umstellung der Produktion Geld, während das andere da ist und *noch *ausreicht. Ich will mich jetzt hier auch nicht ewig über Autos streiten, da es Offtopic ist, aber ich denke der Grundgedanke ist klar (in Detailfragen mögen Probleme sein, aber wie gesagt ein Verbildlichung).


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Viele Initiativen der CDU/CSU, die auf freiwilliger Basis der Wirtschaft setzen, funktionieren entweder nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt.
> Die Regierung will, oder es nicht lernen, dass der einzig funktionierende Weg gesetzlich bindende Regelungen sind.



Ab da wo laufend der Staat, in die Wirtschaft reinfunkt ... gibt es nur müll ... so ist es nunmal, wir leben in einer Marktwirtschaft, entweder richtig(staat ist Privat) aber wo dieses hinführen würde, nunja.
Oder der Staat versucht zu "Regulieren" zwischen Wirtschaft und Volksbegehren, Hop oder Top ... eins geht nur (sonst stürtz das System noch schneller ab als es tut) 
Und "Regulieren" heißt nicht, die einen zu bevorzugen... FDP einwand völlig Korrekt(Ökonomisch gesehn)


----------



## Memphys (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Begründung (sofern man diese gelten lassen kann?) hin oder her, für mich hast du dich hier disqualifiziert. Das kann nicht wirklich dein Ernst sein?
> Man kann über Politiker denken wie man will - und weiß Gott, ich denke nicht wenig Negatives über sie - aber das man lieber heir eine gesetzliche Regelung findet als eine sinnvolle(!) Lösung fürs Euro-Geld-Problem zu finden. Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, einmal bitte über den Tellerand schauen...


 
Mir geht es darum das sie da eher große Sche*ße bauen und massiv Steuergelder in den Sand setzen werden als Griechenland oder sogar den Euro zu retten, zumal wir das eh nicht allein hinkriegen. Und wieso soll es ein Problem sein mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig zu tun? Es gibt Beauftragte für sowas, die sich informieren und in ein Thema einarbeiten und dann die andern Parteimitglieder/Abgeordneten in Kenntnis setzen.

Edit:


> deutsch  und geschichte mochte ich nie, aber nen paar dinger sin doch hängen  geblieben: man stellt eine these auf - und dann untermauert man sie mit  argumenten ^^ punkt 2 fehlt bei dir. also: wieso brauch man denn bitte  16k? ich hab auch ne 16k leitung laut rechnung, dank tcom bekomm ich  aber nur 6k   und was soll ich sagen - 6k langen dicke für alles. da isses latte ob  meine freundin ihren rechner noch anschmeisst, radio stream hört und im  skype mit leuten labert und rumsurft - ich hab beim zocken zum bsp keine  einbußen. dann kommt die nächste these: das wird in paar jahren scho  nich mehr reichen - wieso? oO beim zocken wird ned das ganze spiel  gestreamt (zum glück noch ned), sondern nur positionsdaten - was nen  minimaler bruchteil dessen is, was viele hier warscheinlich vermuten ^^  man könnte jetz argumentieren, dass die seiten immer flash lastiger  werden - is aber wohl kaum das problem des deutschen staates, der - wenn  überhaupt - ne grundversorgung stellen möchte.
> 
> ich weis langsam auch, warum die piraten so viel zuwachs bekommen. von  nix plan, das auch noch zugeben, zu nüscht ne lösung parat haben und  alles den einzelnen bürger entscheiden lassen ^^ wenn die mit der  einstellung mal an die macht kommen, geht deutschland unter ><  aber gut, bling bling inet für jedes omchen aufm dorf is halt wichtiger,  als die globale wirtschaft


Wie wärs wenn du da keine einzelnen Satzteile zitierst sondern lieber auf das Argument das noch folgt antwortest? ôO
Mir ist klar das JETZT auch 6k reichen. Nur wenn man sich die Entwicklung mal anschaut steigen die Datenmengen die umgesetzt werden rapide, daher halte ich es für sinnvoll direkt 16k oder sogar mehr (kommt auf die Kosten an) zu verlegen und damit etwas länger Ruhe zu haben, denn sowas geht halt nicht mal eben so. Irgendwann wird man halt auch mehr als 16k brauchen...

Ich errinere mal an den netten menschen der meinte mehr als 64kb RAM wird eh niemand brauchen


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

@DarkMo: Über welche Geschwindigkeit verfügt denn dein Internetanschluss? 

@PsychoQueeny: Sicher, der Staat wäre als private Firma längst insolvent. Es geht aber nicht darum dass der Staat den Ausbau regelt, sondern darum dass Breitbandinternet mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit zum Grundrecht wird. Ob das jetzt 2Mbit oder 16Mbit sind, ist doch erst mal egal. Das Problem ist doch, dass die Wirtschaft keinen gerechten Ausbau auf die Reihe kriegt. Die Firmen sollen den Ausbau gerechter gestalten, nicht nur einseitig dort investieren wo hohe Profite winken, sondern auch dort wo man gegebenen Falls mal draufzahlt. Wenn das TK-Netz schon privatisiert ist, dann müssen die Firmen ihrer Verantwortung auch gerecht werden. 
Es sollte doch zumindestens mal möglich sein jedem Dorf den Zugang zum Breitbandinternet zu ermöglichen. Dass nicht jeder kleine Weiler mit 3 Häusern ein eigenes Glasfaserkabel bekommen kann ist auch klar, aber dann muss man diese Lücken mit LTE schließen und zwar so, dass man dafür nicht mehr bezahlt als fürs Internet aus dem Telefonkabel. 

Und noch mal zur Bandbreite: Wieso den Boden aufreißen, Geld investieren und dann nur 2Mbit ermöglichen, wenn man nur ein paar Jahre später merkt, dass 2Mbit nicht mehr ausreichend sind und dann wieder anfangen muss? Wenn, dann macht man es beim ersten mal richtig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Und noch mal zur Bandbreite: Wieso den Boden aufreißen, Geld investieren und dann nur 2Mbit ermöglichen, wenn man nur ein paar Jahre später merkt, dass 2Mbit nicht mehr ausreichend sind und dann wieder anfangen muss? Wenn, dann macht man es beim ersten mal richtig!


 
Weil erst mal nur 2MB verlegen günstiger ist als gleich 20MB reinbauen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das sie da eher große Sche*ße bauen und massiv Steuergelder in den Sand setzen werden als Griechenland oder sogar den Euro zu retten, zumal wir das eh nicht allein hinkriegen. Und wieso soll es ein Problem sein mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig zu tun? Es gibt Beauftragte für sowas, die sich informieren und in ein Thema einarbeiten und dann die andern Parteimitglieder/Abgeordneten in Kenntnis setzen.


Ich kann dir noch mindestens zehn weitere Dinge aufzählen, die in unserem Land wichtiger sind als eine 16k Breitband*grund*versorgung - deine Beauftragten gehören übrigens auch dazu 



			
				Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist klar das JETZT auch 6k reichen. Nur wenn man sich die Entwicklung mal anschaut steigen die Datenmengen die umgesetzt werden rapide, daher halte ich es für sinnvoll direkt 16k oder sogar mehr (kommt auf die Kosten an) zu verlegen und damit etwas länger Ruhe zu haben, denn sowas geht halt nicht mal eben so. Irgendwann wird man halt auch mehr als 16k brauchen...


Dieses Spiel kann man ewig so weitermachen, führt also zu nichts...
Solange der Ausbau von insbesondere Glasfaser noch wirtschaftlich uninteressant ist, denn das ist er momentan auf dem Land, wird sich dort nichts ändern. Und mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt mittlerweile so viele Möglichkeiten an akzeptables Internet ranzukommen - ob Satellit, Kabel, Handy und was weiß ich was noch alles. Ach, nur so nebenbei, ich wohne Zeit meines Lebens (bin bereits schon etwas länger volljährig) in ländlichen Gebieten mit Dörfern und Städten unter 5000 Einwohnern - trotzdem hatte ich immer minimum 2000DSL. Selbst beim Provider-Wechsel hatte ich übers Handy akzeptable Geschwindigkeiten.
Es mag sicherlich Stellen in Deutschland geben, die wirklich unterversorgt sind - auch ich habe von Leuten gehört, die immer noch mit nem Modem ins Inet gehen. Aber man kann es schlichtweg nicht Jedem Recht machen, zumindest was solche Luxusgüter angeht - denn nichts Anderes ist das Internet. Es gibt auch heute noch für jeden Mist einen Laden um die Ecke...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @DarkMo: Über welche Geschwindigkeit verfügt denn dein Internetanschluss?
> 
> @PsychoQueeny: Sicher, der Staat wäre als private Firma längst insolvent. Es geht aber nicht darum dass der Staat den Ausbau regelt, sondern darum dass Breitbandinternet mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit zum Grundrecht wird.



Und wir Steuerzahler sollen das bezahlen[?]das... Oder die Firma X die ihr Betieb auf einer Südseeinsel gemacht hat, soll jetzt den anderen Firmen "bevorzugt" behandelt werden indem man ihre Leitung Subventioniert ? 

Gesetz der Natur--> Der Starke bleibt der schwache geht ... wenn es sich Rentiert, in einer Region Leitungen zu verlegen, dann wird das gemacht ... das ist Natürlich , aber wenn von aussen(staat) wer sich einmischt , gibt es bullshit später dann


----------



## Memphys (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel kann man ewig so weitermachen, führt also zu nichts...
> Solange der Ausbau von insbesondere Glasfaser noch wirtschaftlich uninteressant ist, denn das ist er momentan auf dem Land, wird sich dort nichts ändern. Und mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt mittlerweile so viele Möglichkeiten an akzeptables Internet ranzukommen - ob Satellit, Kabel, Handy und was weiß ich was noch alles. Ach, nur so nebenbei, ich wohne Zeit meines Lebens (bin bereits schon etwas länger volljährig) in ländlichen Gebieten mit Dörfern und Städten unter 5000 Einwohnern - trotzdem hatte ich immer minimum 2000DSL. Selbst beim Provider-Wechsel hatte ich übers Handy akzeptable Geschwindigkeiten.
> Es mag sicherlich Stellen in Deutschland geben, die wirklich unterversorgt sind - auch ich habe von Leuten gehört, die immer noch mit nem Modem ins Inet gehen. Aber man kann es schlichtweg nicht Jedem Recht machen, zumindest was solche Luxusgüter angeht - denn nichts Anderes ist das Internet. Es gibt auch heute noch für jeden Mist einen Laden um die Ecke...



Für den Staat scheint es kein Luxusgut mehr zu sein - es wird bei Hartz IV mitfinanziert afaik - damit zählt es für mich zu Grundversorgung.

Die DSL-Alternativen sind nicht wirklich gut - UMTS kannst knicken aufm Land, LTE kostet bei uns 90€(!)/Monat bei anscheinend sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit und/oder Volumengrenze (5GB vor 3 Monaten) und bei Satellit sieht es ähnlich aus - sauteuer, langsam, Volumengrenze. Und über den Ausbau von 2MBit diskutieren wir ja die ganze Zeit, weil das relativ großflächig über Kupferkabel gegeben ist.

Interessant wäre für mich jetzt zu wissen, was die Verlegung/Anbindung pro km/Dorf/Einwohner/Haus (what ever) bei welcher Geschwindigkeit kostet, wenn man das nicht weiß kann man ewig weiterdiskutieren und kommt trotzdem nicht weiter.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und wir Steuerzahler sollen das bezahlen[?]das... Oder die Firma X die ihr Betieb auf einer Südseeinsel gemacht hat, soll jetzt den anderen Firmen "bevorzugt" behandelt werden indem man ihre Leitung Subventioniert ?
> 
> Gesetz der Natur--> Der Starke bleibt der schwache geht ... wenn es sich Rentiert, in einer Region Leitungen zu verlegen, dann wird das gemacht ... das ist Natürlich , aber wenn von aussen(staat) wer sich einmischt , gibt es bullshit später dann


 
Kannst du den Satz nochmal in Deutsch schreiben? Ich weiß nicht auf was du hinaus willst. 

Und was hat das mit Naturgesetzen zu tun? Es geht nicht dass nur die Starken recht haben, sondern gleiches Recht für alle. Soll man etwa umziehen wegen der schlechten Internetanbindung?

@Memphys: Es kommt darauf an ob die vorhandene Leitung für höhere Bandbreiten geeignet ist. Falls ja, müsste eigentlich nur das Signal am nächsten Knotenpunkt verstärkt werden. Falls das Kabel erneuert werden muss, sind zwar die Kosten für das Kabel recht hoch, aber die Straße aufzureißen ist auch nicht billig. Also lieber gleich so viel Kabel verlegen, dass es auch noch für die Zukunft reicht und man nach 5 Jahren nicht schon wieder die Straße aufreißen muss ^^. 

Langfristig wird sich so oder so etwas ändern müssen.


----------



## Mike300 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Bezüglich ob das Kabel geeignet ist vermute ich mal das ist das letzte was stört.
Hab hier selbst ne Leitung die noch in einem kleinen Kästchen endet auf dem "Reichspost" steht und trotzdem krieg ich hier 6000er DSL nicht nur auf dem papier rein (lt. dem Router gibt die leitung bis zu 8k her) also daran wirds recht selten liegen. Achja das Erdkabel (ka wo das endet aber es geht recht weit in der Straße vermute mal es hört an dem grauen Kasten in der nähe auf^^) ist auch aus der Zeit da hier erst letztens für Nahwärme aufgerissen wurde und eben jenes Kabel durchtrennt wurde weis ich das.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

zumal das mit dem strasse aufreisen ja nu wirklich da geringste problem is ^^ was passiert denn jeden herbst? kurz vorm winter? wenn die komunen bald neues geld bekommen, das aber nur, wenn sie keins mehr haben (bzw eben den wert weniger, den sie gespart hatten ^^) -> sie geben die letzten kröten aus. und wofür? für den strassen bau. wieso? weils einfach ne scheiss idee is, kurz vorm winter strassen zu flicken xD un das jedes jahr. sprich: viele strassen werden eh jährlich mal aufgebuddelt. und unter ordentlichen großen strassen liegt meist wohl eh schon gescheites kabelchen oder man hat ne ordentliche kanalysation, wo das unterirdisch mit verlegt werden kann. und überland muss eh ne dicke leitung her, da brauch man auch nur einmal buddeln.

und auch wenn ichs schonmal schrieb: ich hab effektiv ne 6k leitung (laut vertrag 16, dank tcom kommen aber nur 6 an). ich hab ganz früher auch mal nen 28k modem besessen ^^

aber ich denke, wir drehen uns in diesem einen punkt schön umeinander herum. ich will nicht behaupten, das 2k jedem langen sollen. aber mir gehts darum, das wenn überhaupt, hier ne grundversorgung geschaffen werden soll. ein minimum für jeden. und dieses minimum sollte nich grad über dem aktuellen durchschnitt liegen denke ich >< ich kenn den aktuellen durchschnitt nich, aber wenns 6k sin, wirds viel sein. von 16 ganz zu schweigen. und um zur grunddefinition zurück zu kommen: eine grundversorgung soll doch ganz sicher nicht alle möglichen anwendungsgebiete abdecken, sondern die allernötigsten grundbedürfnisse befriedigen können. und für die allernötigsten grundbedürfnisse (ämter von zuhause per inet erreichen können zum bsp, homebanking, "verträge" verwalten (also stromanbieter, telefon/inet anbieter...) und dergleichen) langen 1 oder 2k ganz sicher  selbst zum daddeln hier und da langt das sicherlich. DARUM gehts doch bei einer grundversorgung. das man überhaupt nen zugang hat. un das ned mit so nem mist wie datenvolumen oder was es so alles gibt. das wären für mich die punkte, über die man nachdenken könnte - wenn die dicken finanziellen belastungen geregelt wurden.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

@DarmMo: Da hast du auch wieder recht ^^ Vom Straßenbau verstehen die wenigsten Kommunen was  Jeden Winter werfen sie Geld ausm Fenster...

Naja, immerhin sind wir uns darin einig, dass es eine Grundversorgung geben muss. Ob es jetzt 2Mbit oder 16 sein sollten sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

ich bin dafür, wohne 50 km neben dresden und nur 6000 dsl, wobei zwischen dresden und mir nur eine kleinere stadt und 2 mikriche dörfer liegen, aber dort scheinen die mit ihren downloads echt alles auszulasten


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Dorf 6000er DSL, 2km weiter in der Kleinstadt haben sie per Kabel 128.000er. Wenigstens eine Kabelanbindung sollte man doch gewährleisten können.


 
128 MBit - Unitymedia, richtig?

Die bemühen sich wenigstens wirklich um den Ausbau. Während ich bis vor 9 Monaten nur 3 MBit von der Telekom bekam (Nähe Frankfurt/Main), haben sie jetzt aufgerüstet auf 128 MBit - Und zwar im gesamten Taunus inkl. Kuhdörfer.

Seitdem lebe ich glücklich und zufrieden (bis auf den RELATIV geringen Upload von 5.5 MBit) mit 64MBit laut Vertrag, aber bis zu 70 MBit real.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau, Unitymedia. Leider hat man bei uns damals nicht an Kabelanbindung gedacht. Über den DL kann ich mich beschweren bei 6MBit, ledliglich der Upload ist mir einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Die Grünen fordern übrigens 2 Mbit, CDU/CSU sogar 16 Mbit.
> Je abgelegener man wohnt, desto schlechter und teurer ist die Versorgung mit Breitbandinternet. Das haben wir alleine den Telekommunikationsunternehmen zu verdanken, die sich beim Ausbau die Rosinen herauspicken. Da werden Großstädte und Ballungsräume wo viele Menschen auf engem Raum leben mit Glasfaseranschlüssen versorgt und bekommen relativ günstig VDSL oder mehr mit bis zu 100 Mbit, währent man in ländlichen Regionen froh sein kann wenn man 2 Mbit bekommt und dafür dann "nur" 10€ im Monat bezahlen muss.
> 
> Überspitzt könnte man auch sagen, dass die Leute in ländlichen Gebieten von den TK-Unternehmen diskriminiert werden.


 

Es ist einfach ein minus Geschäft für die Firmen eine 100.000Euro leitung zu einem 100 haushalte dorf zu legen wo nur 40 haushalte einen Anschluss nehmen und sich dieser Anschluss auch noch auf 4 verschiedene Provider verteilt. So das letztendlich der Leitungsleger 10 eigene kunden hat und nur für 30 anderen von den Providern die letzte meile gezahlt bekommt. 

Einzig und allein der Staat kann hier mit Förderungen abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

So, dann nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit meine Meinung:

Wir leben in einem freien Land, kein Mensch ist gezwungen, dort zu wohnen, wo es (seinem Empfinden nach) eine zu geringe Internetbreitbandversorgung gibt. Letzten Endes bezahlen doch sowieso wir als entweder Steuerzahler oder alternativ Kunde den Ausbau - und das möchte ich nun wirklich nicht. Wenn jemand meint, er ist auf schnelle Downloadraten angewiesen, dann soll er entweder umziehen oder aber warten, denn über kurz oder lang passiert der Ausbau definitiv (schon allein weil Kosten den Gewinn schmälern, ergo weniger Steuerlast ). Der ist dann aber nicht so künstlich gepusht, was mit immensen Mehrkosten verbunden ist, die wie bereits erwähnt, sowieso nur uns aufgelastet werden.

Außerdem finde ich, dass hier masslos übertrieben wird.
Laut dieser Karte (Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitbandsuche) ist Deutschland - mit Ausnahme des Ostens - relativ gut versorgt. Und ehrlich, bevor im Osten groß dort hinein investiert wird, sollte man andere Dinge angehen.

Desweiteren denke ich, dass man auch die moralischen bzw. ethischen Aspekte nicht außer Acht lassen darf. Die Lebenserhaltungskosten steigen von Jahr zu Jahr, Heiz- und  Benzinkosten werden höher und höher, die Steuerlast wird auch nicht geringer... Aber hey, Hauptsache es wird ein Gesetz verabschiedet, dass jedem Haushalt (auf des Kunden bzw. Steurzahlers Kosten) einen Breitbandanschluss ermöglicht.
Tut mir Leid, aber das ist abartig. Wir mögen technologisch noch so fortgeschritten sein, und es mag uns auch noch so gut im Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern der Welt gehen, aber so ein Gesetz ginge mir einfach zu weit!
Wir haben ganz andere Sorgen, als weitere kostenintensive Gesetze zu verabschieden!


----------



## danomat (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

geld regiert die welt.
tcom und auch alle anderen anbieter machen millionen/milliarden gewinn. Bosse verdienen millionengehälter usw.
und die tcom weigert sich doch hauptsächlich nur aus einem grund gegen den weiteren ausbau:  andere anbieter krallen sich die leitungen.

es müsste einfach per gesetz festgelegt werden dass die anderen genauso im verhältnis wie die telekom die kosten zum ausbau übernehmen müssen.

es zahlen doch alle steuern für den autobahnausbau. oder etwa nur diejenigen die als erster darauf fahren?


----------



## Research (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Eine stabile, funktionierende Leitung, ab 1MBit würde mir schon reichen. Aber selbst das ist unmöglich.

Und zu Thema Marktwirtschaft Qeeny: es gibt da ein System das dies ad absurdum führt: Subvention.
Subvention von Tiernahrung (Günstiger als Babynahrung [Steuersatz] sehr Familien-freundlich), Lebensmitteln (EU-Importe billiger als in produziertes> zerstört dortige Industrie; z.B. Afrika), Lohnaufstockung (verzerrt Lohn, ich zahle über Hinterweg [Steuern] das was ich sowieso bezahlt hätte)...
In einer Marktwirtschaft siegt der Bessere, was passiert aber mit den Banken? Die großen betreiben Schindluder, werden mit Milliarden gerettet; die kleinen bekommen nichts, ich zahle es mit meinen Steuern. Will ich das? Fragt mich ein Politiker (Umfrage)? Hat sich irgendetwas verändert? Sind die Banken vernünftiger geworden? Nein, es herrscht weiter Glücksspiel-Mentalität. In einer Marktwirtschaft würden diese sterben und die Kleinen würden an deren Kadavern wachsen. Klar würde es krachen, aber besser ein schreckliches Ende als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

In sofern wäre das Geld in DSL besser angelegt. Zumal wir mit Schwarz-Gelb nie auch nur einen Cent zurückzahlen werden.

Zumal alle Ämter verstärkt auf Online-Formulare/Kontakt umschwenken. 
Und in letzter Zeit mal irgendwo beworben? Job, Studium, Ausbildung?


----------



## RuhigeHand (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich sehe das eher entspannt. Genausowenig es einen Anspruch auf den privaten Autobahnanschluss gibt es für mich auch keinen Anspruch auf technisch schnellst mögliches Internet. Im Einzelschicksal ist das vielleicht hart und unangenehm aber ich hätte auch gerne eine coole Diso, einen Badestrand, ein Kino und ein Skigebiet in 5 Minuten Gehzeit. Ob der Breitbandanschluss zur Grundversorgung zählt ist meines Wissens nicht rechtlich definiert, ergo ist eine Sache der wirtschaftlichkeit für die Privatwirtschaft.


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein minus Geschäft für die Firmen eine 100.000Euro leitung zu einem 100 haushalte dorf zu legen wo nur 40 haushalte einen Anschluss nehmen und sich dieser Anschluss auch noch auf 4 verschiedene Provider verteilt. So das letztendlich der Leitungsleger 10 eigene kunden hat und nur für 30 anderen von den Providern die letzte meile gezahlt bekommt.
> 
> Einzig und allein der Staat kann hier mit Förderungen abhilfe schaffen.


 
Richtig es ist ein Minusgeschäft, das bestreite Ich ja nicht. Aber in den Ballungsgebieten machen die Unternehmen ein gutes Geschäft. Damit könnten sie ja das Minusgeschäft in den ländlichen Gegenden kompensieren.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Kannst du den Satz nochmal in Deutsch schreiben? Ich weiß nicht auf was du hinaus willst.



Die Internet Konzerne(welche auch immer) haben umfragen in gemeinden gemacht(bei uns war es Tel.Com) , und dabei ist rausgekommen das die Gemeinde nix beisteuern will , und somit ist das bei den Dorf(zb) von meinen Eltern geplatzt. Weil die Gemeinde ihr Budget nicht für sowas "Unnützes" ausgeben wollte ... und wenn der Staat jetzt erzwingt, das in jeden Dorf eine 6k Leitung stehen muss , ist das zwar schön für die wenigen die es nützen, aber schlecht für die Wirtschaft weil es unökonomisch ist .

Ich sehe schon eine Schlagzeile der "Bild" an der Tankstelle --> 100´000€ Steuergelder , damit Tante Frida und Opa Heinz um die Eke eine gute I-Net Leitung haben, womit ein Gewinn von 60€ pro Monat erziehlt wird .


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die Internet Konzerne(welche auch immer) haben umfragen in gemeinden gemacht(bei uns war es Tel.Com) , und dabei ist rausgekommen das die Gemeinde nix beisteuern will , und somit ist das bei den Dorf(zb) von meinen Eltern geplatzt. Weil die Gemeinde ihr Budget nicht für sowas "Unnützes" ausgeben wollte ... und wenn der Staat jetzt erzwingt, das in jeden Dorf eine 6k Leitung stehen muss , ist das zwar schön für die wenigen die es nützen, aber schlecht für die Wirtschaft weil es unökonomisch ist .
> 
> Ich sehe schon eine Schlagzeile der "Bild" an der Tankstelle --> 100´000€ Steuergelder , damit Tante Frida und Opa Heinz um die Eke eine gute I-Net Leitung haben, womit ein Gewinn von 60€ pro Monat erziehlt wird .



Gut, jetzt ist mir klar was du meinst. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht daran, dass jedes Kaff ne 16Mbit-Leitung bekommt. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass jeder die Möglichkeit haben sollte, an schnelles Internet ranzukommen. Es stört mich nun mal, dass man in großen Städten relativ viel Internet für relativ wenig Geld bekommt und auf dem Land zahlt man für relativ wenig Internet relativ viel Geld. Irgendwo ist die Breitbandanbindung ja auch ne Infrastruktur und wenn private Konzerne diese verwalten und die Verantwortung dafür haben, dann sollte es nun mal auch gerecht zugehen. 

Ideal wäre nun mal, wenn jeder Bürger die gleichen Möglichkeiten hätte, wenn es überall die gleiche Bandbreite zum gleichen Preis gäbe. Aber natürlich ist das nie komplett realisierbar. Aber das Gegenteil davon darf es auch nicht geben. 

Für die TK-Unternehmen ist es natürlich unwirtschaftlich, wenn man ein kleines Kaff mit wenigen potentiellen Kunden versorgen muss, anderer Seits macht man in den Ballungsräumen ja auch hohe Umsätze und Gewinne. 

Naja aber irgendwo drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## Icejester (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Mensch, was seid Ihr Heulsusen. Alles, was man hier liest, ist "bei mir auf dem Dorf." Ja, verdammt, dann zieht halt in die Stadt! Und falls Ihr noch bei Mami und Papi wohnt, dann werdet halt erstmal groß und zieht dann in die Stadt.


----------



## Memphys (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Genau, machen wir, weil Verstädterung auch sowas Tolles ist


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Uralte Regel des Lebens: Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Umziehen ist selbstverständlich immer eine Lösung.

Züchtest du eigentlich Kartoffeln auf dem Balkon?


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich habe keinen Balkon.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das vorstellen willst, dass jeder umziehen kann wie er lustig ist. Und wenn das jeder machen würde, solltest du dir vielleicht einen Balkon zulegen. Du kannst ja umziehen, damit zu einen Balkon bekommst


----------



## RubinRaptoR (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Eigentlich kann man den Thread hier begraben!

Die Einen wünschen sich eine Grundversorgung für jeden Haushalt Deutschlands. Ich hoffe nur, ihnen ist klar, dass diese Kosten zwangsläufig entweder der Steurzahler oder aber der Kunde bezahlen wird - Sozialismus in seiner (gedanklichen) Reinform ist nicht mehr! 
Die Alternativen - Umzug in besser versorgte Gebiete - sind scheinbar nicht wirklich welche. Aber selbst Umzüge in 300Seelen-Dörfer Hessens mit 6k DSL gilt ja schon als Verstädterung... Auch die Argumentation, dass man für Bewerbungs-Emails und ähnlichen E-Mail-Verkehr (insbesondere mit Behörden) eine schnelle Breitbandanbindung braucht, finde ich amüsant (übrigens sind es gerade Behörden in bevölkerungsreichen Gebieten, die auf E-Mail-Kontakte umstellen; da gibt es längst Anbindung).

Die Anderen sehen die monatlichen Mehrkosten und wollen diese nicht, zudem gelte Internet auf gewisse weise immernoch als Luxusgut. Aber gut - sie sind halt in der Unterzahl...


Letzlich drehen wir uns im Kreis, wie Charlie Harper bereits festgestellt hat. Von daher, einen schönes Wochenende allerseits


----------



## Keleg (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich wohne in einem Stadtteil einer Stadt mit 40000 Einwohner. Ich bekomme hier gerade mal DSL 3000, WTF?!
Ich lade mir GTA 4 über Steam und brauche dafür fast 12 Stunden!


Hier im Haus gibt es zwei Laptops, zwei Computer, eine Playstation 3, zwei Xbox 360 und zwei Ipod... WIE sollen da alle mit 3000er noch was im Netz machen können?

Ich bin der meinung, 6000er oder sogar 16000er sollten pflicht sein!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Grundproblem dieses Threads - danke Keleg.

Ist "etwas im Netz machen" gleichzusetzen mit GTA 4 über Steam downloaden? Es geht - oder besser sollte - bei der Abwägung mitnichten darum gehen, ob alle Haushalte Deutschlands Spiele oder Filme in angemessener Geschwindigkeit downloaden bzw. streamen können - das ist Luxus!
Ganz normales Surfen und E-Mail-Korrespondenz geht mit Sicherheit mit zwei Laptops und zwei Desktops bei einer 3000DSL-Anbindung - denn auch die Konsolen und Ipods sind Luxus!

Man könnte sich auch selber fragen, warum man solche - nicht gerade billigen Geräte kauft - obwohl man weiß, dass man ein "so schlechte" DSL-Anbindung hat und ohne die macht es doch eigentlich keine Spass


----------



## Alterac (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Uunser 70k Einwohner Dorf hat glaube ich max. 16k


----------



## danomat (8. Oktober 2011)

5000 Einwohner hier. 16k und bald vdsl 50.  Es gibt nur noch 4 frei Ports dafür.  Sobald die verkauft sind werden die nächsten aufgerüstet


----------



## Keleg (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Grundproblem dieses Threads - danke Keleg.
> 
> Ist "etwas im Netz machen" gleichzusetzen mit GTA 4 über Steam downloaden? Es geht - oder besser sollte - bei der Abwägung mitnichten darum gehen, ob alle Haushalte Deutschlands Spiele oder Filme in angemessener Geschwindigkeit downloaden bzw. streamen können - das ist Luxus!
> Ganz normales Surfen und E-Mail-Korrespondenz geht mit Sicherheit mit zwei Laptops und zwei Desktops bei einer 3000DSL-Anbindung - denn auch die Konsolen und Ipods sind Luxus!
> ...



Nun ich kann dir sagen, dass ein paar bekannte und ich vor 4 Monaten eine WG Gegründet haben und jeder seinen kram mitbrachte. Ich hatte z.b. DSL 16000 mit PS3 + PC.
Dazu muss man sagen 16000er in einem DORF mit 1500 Einwohnern, aber nur 3000er in einer Stadt mit 40000

Die andere sache ist, dass es auch schon kritisch wird wenn einfach nur 4 Pc's gleichzeitig oder Facebook oder Youtube rum hängen... 7 Personen haushalt ftw!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



Icejester schrieb:


> Mensch, was seid Ihr Heulsusen. Alles, was man hier liest, ist "bei mir auf dem Dorf." Ja, verdammt, dann zieht halt in die Stadt! Und falls Ihr noch bei Mami und Papi wohnt, dann werdet halt erstmal groß und zieht dann in die Stadt.


 Ich arbeite in der Stadt, ich finde das reicht schon. Zu viele Menschen, zu viel Verkehr und Lärm. Da bleibe ich lieber auf dem Land. Und auf dem Land kann man trotzdem endlich mal den DSL Ausbau verbessern.


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Da hab ich lieber langsames Internet als in einer Stadt zu wohnen.


----------



## Satyrn (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Nur um nocheinmal kurz etwas einzuwerfen. Es geht hier nicht darum was jeder gerne hätte, sondern darum, dass ein Breitbandanschluss zu einem Grundrecht werden soll. 
Das würde dann heissen, dass man utner einer gewissen Bandbreite nicht wirklich lebensfähig ist. Bitte denkt darüber nach, ob mehr Bandbreite für euch wirklich essenziell zum Leben ist und vor allem WARUM.

Um das ganze ein wenig zu polemisieren: Man könnte theoretisch auch ein Auto als Grundrecht fordern, da man ja zur Arbeit kommen muss und auf dem Dorf der Bus nur 3 mal am Tag fährt, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## danomat (8. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Beispiel. Die Gemeinden tun ja selbst schon alles um inet zu bekekommem. Das gesetzt wäre doch nur an die tkom gerichtet oder wer hätte die kosten tragen müssen?


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich denke mal das sich die Installition von breitbandverbindung ´bei den dörfern sich nicht rentiert daher denke ich das kein betreiber in so einen Geschäft geld reinstecken will ,wo man erst vieleicht nach 100 jahren gewinn macht .

wiso macht ihr keine gemeinschaft jeder holt sich eine Sat anlage über internet ,anstadt rumzumäckern macht doch selber was .

http://www.onlinekosten.de/tarifrechner/searchform.php?tfart=flatrate&location=0&city=1&popular=0&conn%5B%5D=sat&search=Suche+starten


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dir das vorstellen willst, dass jeder umziehen kann wie er lustig ist. Und wenn das jeder machen würde, solltest du dir vielleicht einen Balkon zulegen. Du kannst ja umziehen, damit zu einen Balkon bekommst



Erstens kann tatsächlich jeder umziehen, wie er will. Es gibt Gott sei Dank keine Pflicht, an einem bestimmten Ort zu wohnen. Zweitens gibt es keinen Zusammenhang zwischen den Umzugsplänen anderer Menschen und meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Balkon. Und drittens möchte ich gar keinen. Wieso sollte also ausgerechnet ich umziehen? Und sei Dir sicher, wenn ich mal ein dringendes Bedürfnis nach einem habe, werde ich mir eine andere Bleibe suchen. 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der Stadt, ich finde das reicht schon. Zu viele Menschen, zu viel Verkehr und Lärm. Da bleibe ich lieber auf dem Land. Und auf dem Land kann man trotzdem endlich mal den DSL Ausbau verbessern.


 
Ja ja. Die Kirschen sind mir zu sauer.
Aber stimmt schon. Wenn man Angst vor Menschen hat, sollte man sicher lieber hinter dem Internet verschanzen.


----------



## danomat (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man auf dem Land aufwächst sieht das ganz anders aus.  Ich möchte niemals in die Stadt ziehen. Dorfleben muss man mal kennenlernen. Dann würdest auch du anders reden. 

Ein ganz anderer Zusammenhalt. Und es sollte nur da in dsl investiert werden wo es Firmen brauchen. 

Bei uns gibt es fur alle nichtdsl dörfer Planungen die größten teils schon umgesetzt werden. 
Hauptsache man kann vernünftig zocken


----------



## RubinRaptoR (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Hier bewahrheitet sich (leider) mal wieder, warum man nicht mit scheinbar noch nicht Erwachsenen über Gesetze diskutieren kann...



			
				Keleg schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die andere sache ist, dass es auch schon kritisch wird wenn einfach nur 4 Pc's gleichzeitig oder *Facebook* oder *Youtube* rum hängen...[...]


Hm, dass Steam nicht nötig ist, siehst du scheinbar ein - nur um im nächsten Beitrag über so lebenswichtige Anwendungen wie Facebook und Youtube zu sprechen. Um in deiner Sprache zu bleiben: WTF?
Ich kann ja noch verstehen, dass man es nicht schafft, das Telefon oder schlicht die Beine zu bemühen um seine Bekannten zu treffen, aber Youtube? Übrigens bezweifle ich stark, dass man bei normaler *Text*-Kommunikation (wenn überhaupt, ist das das Grundbedürfnis; wer lesen kann brauch keine Bilder - die sind Luxus) über Facebook so schnell an seine Grenzen kommt.



			
				danomat schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Das gesetzt wäre doch nur an die tkom gerichtet oder wer hätte die kosten tragen müssen?


Wie blauäugig (oder soll ich sagen gutgläubig) kann man bitte sein? Auf wen werden die Kosten wohl 1:1 umgerechnet?
Richtig auf den Kunden! Und vorher wird die Telekom noch eine satte staatliche Subvention verlangen - zahlen also auch wir bzw. alle Steuerzahler.



			
				danomat schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Hauptsache man kann vernünftig zocken


Da kann ich nur vollen Ernstes auf meine Einleitung hinweisen. Es geht (oder darf) doch nicht darum gehen, dass jemand nicht zocken kann - oder sein Lag, Ping oder was weiß ich, ihm nicht passt! 



			
				Satyrn schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um nocheinmal kurz etwas einzuwerfen. Es geht hier nicht darum was jeder gerne hätte, sondern darum, dass ein Breitbandanschluss zu einem Grundrecht werden soll.
> Das würde dann heissen, dass man utner einer gewissen Bandbreite nicht wirklich lebensfähig ist. Bitte denkt darüber nach, ob mehr Bandbreite für euch wirklich essenziell zum Leben ist und vor allem WARUM.


 
Da bin ich - verdammte Axt aber auch - bei dir. Aber viele scheinen das nicht zu sehen oder gar zu verstehen. Wenn ich schon solche Begriffe wie Steam bzw. Zocken, Facebook oder Youtube in dieser Diskussion lese...


----------



## danomat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

naturlüch gehts ums zocken steam, youtube und co.  hier gehts nicht um leitungserweiterung von 2k auf 16k sondern von isdn auf dsl (egal wie schnell)

und hier sollten alle versorgt werden. gezielt aber firmen. die es in ländlichen gegenden immer schwerer haben da die daten größer und größer werden und auch um privatpersonen die keine möglichkeit haben mit isdn überhaupt noch was anzufangen.

und wegen den kosten:  ich hab noch nicht mitbekommen dass meine monatlichen kosten gestiegen sind bei der tkom. und wenn man sich die preise anschaut sinds einfach auch die teuersten.

steuern hin und her. die werden immer höher. mit inet ausbau oder auch ohne. aber das ist ein andere thema.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



danomat schrieb:


> naturlüch gehts ums zocken steam, youtube und co. hier gehts nicht um leitungserweiterung von 2k auf 16k sondern von isdn auf dsl (egal wie schnell)


Falsch! Es geht darum, dass eine gesetzliche Grundloage für Breitbandversorgung geschaffen wird. Meine These ist, dass auch DSL Light für wirklich wichtige Dinge wie E-Mails und Co reichen.
Ein Gesetz, dass jeder Bürger schnelles Internet für Steam, Youtube und Co hat, ist ja wohl vollkommen lächerlich. Daher krankt deine Argumentation! Oder soll es danach ein Gesetz gaben, dass jedem Bürger einen rechenstarken PC ermöglich, damit er zocken kann - oder eine Konsole?



danomat schrieb:


> und hier sollten alle versorgt werden. gezielt aber firmen. die es in ländlichen gegenden immer schwerer haben da die daten größer und größer werden und auch um privatpersonen die keine möglichkeit haben mit isdn überhaupt noch was anzufangen


Bei für solche Daten relevanten Firmen stellt sich so eine Frage in der Regel nicht. Dann wird einfach der Fimensitz verlegt - Infrastruktur ist hier das Zauberwort. Und der Tante Emma Laden um die Ecke brauch und möchte mit Sicherheit nichtmal eine schnelle Anbindung.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit einen gewerblichen Internet-Anschluss anzumelden - du würdest staunen, was da teilweise plötzlich möglich ist 



danomat schrieb:


> und wegen den kosten: ich hab noch nicht mitbekommen dass meine monatlichen kosten gestiegen sind bei der tkom. und wenn man sich die preise anschaut sinds einfach auch die teuersten.


Hier möchtest du mich scheinbar nicht verstehen. Ich rede von steigenden Kosten, sollte ein solches Gesetz kommen 



danomat schrieb:


> steuern hin und her. die werden immer höher. mit inet ausbau oder auch ohne. aber das ist ein andere thema.


Dann ist es also egal, ob sie 3% steigen anstatt nur 2% ohne ein solches Gesetz. Schön, dass du das so siehst, mein Geld ist mir etwas wert!


----------



## danomat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



> Dann ist es also egal, ob sie 3% steigen anstatt nur 2% ohne ein solches  Gesetz. Schön, dass du das so siehst, mein Geld ist mir etwas wert!


meinst du die steuern steigen 1% wegen dieser gesetzgebung? wieviele weiße flecken gibts denn noch?  funk is doch fast überall schon verfügbar


> Hier möchtest du mich scheinbar nicht verstehen. Ich rede von steigenden Kosten, sollte ein solches Gesetz kommen


die preise werden mit sicherheit nicht erhöht. vorallem für laufende verträge. allerdings wenn fremdfirmen dörfer mit eigener technik versorgen isses teurer, bsp: dsl 16k tkom 35€, fremdfirma: 16k 75€.  die telekom wird gar nichts erhöhen


> Falsch! Es geht darum, dass eine gesetzliche Grundloage für  Breitbandversorgung geschaffen wird. Meine These ist, dass auch DSL  Light für wirklich wichtige Dinge wie E-Mails und Co reichen.


was anderes sage ich doch gar nicht?  ich hatte selbst 6 jahre dsl llight mit 40kb/s.  zocken usw war alles kein problem, youtube nur 240p oder 360p auch ok.  außerdem habe ich gesagt:  hier gehts nicht um leitungserweiterung von 2k auf 16k sondern von isdn auf dsl  (dsl light mit inbegriffen)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Meine Meinung ist, die Regierung sollte nicht nur rumlabern sondern selbst handeln. Korea und Japan kümmert sich die Regierung darum. Die geben Milliarden für den Internetausbau aus. Was ich nämlich nicht verstehe, die Regierung gibt der DB Geld für das Bahnnetz aber das Internet bleibt auf der strecke. 
Tja unsere planlose und einfallslose Regierung.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Lebt weiter mit den Gedanken, dass der Staat für Alles Gesetze erlassen soll. Aber wehe, ihr beschwert euch nachher, dass die Kosten für den Bürger steigen oder die Schulden noch größer sind (und ja, für mich persönlich macht es einen Unterschied, ob wir in einem Jahr 10 oder 15 Milliarden neue Schulden machen).

Die von dir genannte Rate, danomat, halte ich für maßlos untertrieben. Das traf vielleicht für vor fünf Jahren zu, aber nciht mehr für heute. Da wären UMTS und sonstige satelittengesteuerten Methoden übrigens schneller. Nett, dass du das selber im ersten Teil erwähnst, nur um im zweiten diese Methoden als keine Alternative anzusehen...


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Lebt weiter mit den Gedanken, dass der Staat für Alles Gesetze erlassen soll. Aber wehe, ihr beschwert euch nachher, dass die Kosten für den Bürger steigen oder die Schulden noch größer sind (und ja, für mich persönlich macht es einen Unterschied, ob wir in einem Jahr 10 oder 15 Milliarden neue Schulden machen).
> 
> Die von dir genannte Rate, danomat, halte ich für maßlos untertrieben. Das traf vielleicht für vor fünf Jahren zu, aber nciht mehr für heute. Da wären UMTS und sonstige satelittengesteuerten Methoden übrigens schneller. Nett, dass du das selber im ersten Teil erwähnst, nur um im zweiten diese Methoden als keine Alternative anzusehen...


richtig.
P.S.Wir sollten uns gleich in die DDR umbenennen


----------



## Icejester (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



danomat schrieb:


> Wenn man auf dem Land aufwächst sieht das ganz anders aus.  Ich möchte niemals in die Stadt ziehen. Dorfleben muss man mal kennenlernen. Dann würdest auch du anders reden.


 
Du kannst es natürlich nicht wissen, aber ich bin auf dem Land zwischen Wald und Kuhweide aufgewachsen. Und der einzige erkennbare Vorteil gegenüber der Stadt ist, daß Parkplatzprobleme völlig unbekannt sind.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst es natürlich nicht wissen, aber ich bin auf dem Land zwischen Wald und Kuhweide aufgewachsen. Und der einzige erkennbare Vorteil gegenüber der Stadt ist, daß Parkplatzprobleme völlig unbekannt sind.


Du hast auch nie Probleme mit der Lärmbelastung


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Es geht. Wenn nachts paarungswillige oder ängstliche Rehe schreien, ist das alles andere als schön und auch ziemlich laut. Falls Du nicht weißt, wie sich das anhört:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIGipuQSBCc

Bei 1:00 kannst Du Dir ein Bild machen.


----------



## Intelfan (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

Ich finde es lächerlich, das die großen Städte immer schnelleres und besseres Internet haben, und die die ländlicher Wohnen immer die dummen sind. Ich bekomme DSL 2000.. so gerade eben wenn es gut läuft.. Muss aber ne 4000er zahlen, weils sonst keinen Tarif gibt, wo ne Datenflat drinne ist und darauf, das ich alle Paar MB zahlen soll habe ich keine Lust. 

Mein Nachbar, dessen haus evtl 50m weiter steht bekommt aber die vollen 4000.. und ein bekannter der ca 500m weiter in die andere Richtung wohnt bekommt mit Mühe und Not 6000..  

Ich finde, 2000 sollte ein MINIMUM sein.. Und selbst das reicht häufig schon nicht mehr aus.. Und damit meine ich nicht Youtube oder Spielereien.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*

stimme zu - ich habe jetzt (seit 3 monaten ca.) 16K DSL (weil die endlich...nach über 5 jahren hick-hack und verzögerungen und ausreden...die glasfaser-leitung verlegt wurde...wobei ich anmerken muss das ich nur ca. 11K kriege!) und muss anmerken das ich finde das 16K minimum sein sollte, ich meine wir schimpfen uns "größte volkswirtschaft der EU" und sind in vielen dingen rückständiger als manch kleines land (z.B. österreich!)....

d.h. ein gesetz müsste hier schon her (vll kommt ja bei der nächsten wahl ne vernünftige Partei ans ruder....bzw. vll bekommen ja meine lieben piraten genug stimmen, das sie in eine koalition gehen können  und dann geht es vorwärts....ja träumen darf man, oder? 

mfg LAX
ps: recht auf DSL gehört wirklich ins gesetz find ich (bin eigentlich auch gegen privatisierungen...denn wir sehen ja wo wir damit landen, bei nem staats-unternehmen gäbe es dieses "oh, bei 1000 Leuten rentiert sich das DSL aber erst wenn die es 10 Jahre lang haben und deshalb lassen wir es" nicht...


----------



## spionkaese (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> stimme zu - ich habe jetzt (seit 3 monaten ca.) 16K DSL (weil die endlich...nach über 5 jahren hick-hack und verzögerungen und ausreden...die glasfaser-leitung verlegt wurde...wobei ich anmerken muss das ich nur ca. 11K kriege!) und muss anmerken das ich finde das 16K minimum sein sollte, ich meine wir schimpfen uns "größte volkswirtschaft der EU" und sind in vielen dingen rückständiger als manch kleines land (z.B. österreich!)....
> 
> d.h. ein gesetz müsste hier schon her (vll kommt ja bei der nächsten wahl ne vernünftige Partei ans ruder....bzw. vll bekommen ja *meine lieben piraten* genug stimmen, das sie in eine koalition gehen können  und dann geht es vorwärts....ja träumen darf man, oder?
> 
> ...


 Die mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen?
Ich unterstütze die Piraten ja eig auch, aber das war echt keiner ihrer besten Momente


----------



## Memphys (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gesetzliche Verpflichtung für Breitbandversorgung vorerst gekippt - FDP blockiert Verhandlungen*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Die mit dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen?
> Ich unterstütze die Piraten ja eig auch, aber das war echt keiner ihrer besten Momente


 
Naja, das ist in etwa genauso realitätsnah wie das überholte Rentensystem an dem sich unsere liebe Regierung festklammert


----------

